# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #6801 nikolasc, Δάφνη

## nikolas_350

Από Awmn-6801 nikolasc Δάφνη λειτουργούν.

BB με Tompap1 #6202 Δάφνη σε 1 x Chain Ν
BB με JB172-2 #17244 Αγ. Αρτέμιος 1 x Chain N
BB με Ipduh # 20305 Βύρωνα 2χ2 Chain N
BB με Convict # 7474 Υμηττός 1 x Chain N 




Service
Bind Dns server ns2 --- 10.25.176.81 
vpn server ---------- internet to awmn gateway
proxy awmn 2 inet
proxy inet 2 awmn 

Video streaming 
kidsland.awmn

Web Site Story of Awmn
wss.nikolasc.awmn

Speed Test
speedtest.nikolasc.awmn

RosInfo moritor tool
rosinfo.nikolasc.awmn

Linux command index
command.nikolasc.awmn

Hellenic Wireless Network Community
hwnc.awmn/

Openwrt repository
openwrt-mirror.nikolasc.awmn
openrepo.awmn
downloads.openwrt.awmn

Meteo
freemeteo
meteo


Εξοπλισμός
routers
RB 435G
RB 433AH
RB 912
RB 911

Servers
RB 912 openwrt
Alix openwrt
Raspberry pi
Atom


3 x cm6, 2 X R52n, 2 x R52mn 
5 x sat dish 80', 1 x 60', 1 grid 29db

http://www.tiktube.com/?video=EmhF2h...qLsCsolDnDpmq=


_Ένα interface είναι ακόμα free._ 

Ευχαριστώ τον tompap που με έβαλε στην πρίζα.

----------


## dti

Καλορίζικος!

Είναι πολύ σημαντική η ανάπτυξη της περιοχής σας το τελευταίο διάστημα.  ::  Για τα 2 interfaces που έχεις διαθέσιμα, προσπάθησε να κάνεις ένα link Ν. Σμύρνη με ήδη συνδεδεμένο κόμβο στο bb κι ένα με κάποιον άλλον νέο με δυνατότητες και όρεξη!
Δώσε και καμιά ip να δούμε χρόνους.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Καλορίζικος!
> 
> Είναι πολύ σημαντική η ανάπτυξη της περιοχής σας το τελευταίο διάστημα.  Για τα 2 interfaces που έχεις διαθέσιμα, προσπάθησε να κάνεις ένα link Ν. Σμύρνη με ήδη συνδεδεμένο κόμβο στο bb κι ένα με κάποιον άλλον νέο με δυνατότητες και όρεξη!
> Δώσε και καμιά ip να δούμε χρόνους.


Γίνονται δοκιμές για λινκ Rallyeman Choosen.  ::

----------


## mbjp

δεν κανεις καμμια προσπαθεια να επικοινωνησεις με τον ted007 (#238, Ν.Σμυρνη) που εχει μονο 1 ΒΒ, αν ενδιαφερεται για δευτερο;

----------


## Pater_Familias

> δεν κανεις καμμια προσπαθεια να επικοινωνησεις με τον ted007 (#238, Ν.Σμυρνη) που εχει μονο 1 ΒΒ, αν ενδιαφερεται για δευτερο;


Φίλε μου ο ted007 έχει δύσκολο σημείο. Δε βλέπει προς Δάφνη. Κάτι μου είπε για λινκ έκπληξη.

----------


## nikolas_350

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα .

Παράληψη από ip 10.25.176.65

Εάν και θα ήταν το βέλτιστο ένα link με Νέα Σμύρνη δεν υπάρχει καμία οπτική επαφή.

----------


## Neuromancer

καλορίζικος και από εδώ να φτιάξετε και τον DNS 


```
[[email protected] /]# tracepath 10.15.159.1
 1:  ns.rainbow.awmn (10.15.162.66)                        13.297ms pmtu 1500
 1:  gw-lan.rainbow.awmn (10.15.162.65)                     0.673ms
 2:  gw-rainbow.thunder.awmn (10.15.162.77)                 2.477ms
 3:  gw-thunder.tompap1.awmn (10.15.163.139)                2.041ms
 4:  10.25.176.244 (10.25.176.244)                          3.474ms
 5:  10.15.167.246 (10.15.167.246)                          4.463ms
 6:  ns.mezger.awmn (10.15.159.1)                           5.027ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 6 back 6
```

προσφέρομαι αν θέλετε  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

> καλορίζικος και από εδώ να φτιάξετε και τον DNS 
> προσφέρομαι αν θέλετε


Eυχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σου.

Έγιναν βελτιώσεις στο κεραιοσύστημα προς Titanas, με αλλαγές και στους χρόνους.

----------


## Vigor

Αν θέλεις, ενημέρωσε (κάνοντας edit) το πρώτο post σου, με την τρέχουσα κατάσταση του κόμβου σου, όσον αφορά τα link που έχεις (αλήθεια, μπήκε το Access Point?), ενημέρωσε τον mojiro ώστε να συμπεριλάβει τον κόμβο σου στο nagios, και ζήτησέ μας να σε μεταφέρουμε στους Ενεργούς Ax/Bx κόμβους, όπως μπορείς να δείς και εδώ:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13584 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13584 Internet

----------


## nikolas_350

Το access Point είναι up
Με homemade omni . Όποιος μπορεί ας κάνει ένα scan να δούμε τι ψαριά πιάνουμε.

----------


## nikolas_350

Μετά τις αλλαγές του project “nagios” προστέθηκε o κόμβος. 

Έγιναν μικρές αλλαγές στο router pc καταργώντας της ρευματοβόρες συσκευές cd-rom, gpu και αλλάχτηκε ο σκληρός με compact flash.

O router απαντά στην 10.25.176.65 όπου το φιλόξενο web interface της 2.9 μπορεί να δώσει τα φτωχά στατιστικά για την κατάσταση-κίνηση του κόμβου. 

Στο access point έχει παρατηρηθεί ήδη μικρή κίνηση αλλά καλό είναι οι υποψήφιοι πελάτες να μην διστάζουν να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου.

----------


## Vigor

Καλορίζικος!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Καλορίζικος και από μένα  ::  



```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.25.176.65 
traceroute to 10.25.176.65 (10.25.176.65), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.338 ms  0.366 ms  0.196 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.472 ms  0.666 ms  0.489 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.sv1aiz.awmn (10.26.35.34)  1.388 ms  1.387 ms  1.259 ms
 4  gw-sv1aiz.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.41)  1.931 ms  4.098 ms  1.761 ms
 5  gw-sokratisg.seaman.awmn (10.32.49.18)  1.980 ms  2.109 ms  1.987 ms
 6  gw-seaman.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.145)  2.428 ms  15.844 ms  3.932 ms
 7  gw-thunder.tompap1.awmn (10.15.163.139)  2.749 ms  2.954 ms  3.883 ms
 8  10.25.176.65 (10.25.176.65)  4.833 ms  4.965 ms  3.916 ms
```

Αν και πάω τον κύκλο από Νίκαια μεριά, είναι καλό που δημιουργούνται εξόδοι προς βόρεια από Ανατολικά!

Σπύρο μήπως αρχίζει η παρακμή στο Far West;  ::   ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

DNS Φτιάξε!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Από Dns εδώ και καιρό είναι ok

Είχε ενεργοποιηθεί και hotspot αλλά μάλλον μπέρδευε τους πελάτες μου, οπότε προς το παρόν καταργήθηκε .

Λειτουργεί gateway internet to awmn μέσω vpv server.
Για λογική χρήση (192 kbps upload είναι όλα και όλα ) επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου.

----------


## tompap1

To dns θα το φτιαξουμε μετα τις διακοπές να δειχνει τα πάντα για να μην στενοχωριέται ο choosen...
Οσο για το gateway to awmn θα το δοκιμασω αυριο μαλλον απο Κεφαλλονια.
Αρε χλιδη μεγαλε Νικο.

----------


## nikolas_350

Ήρθες δεύτερος .
Το δοκίμασε πρώτος ο costas_43 από το χωριό του.
Όχι δηλαδή επειδή είμαστε διακοπές να μην παρακολουθούμε τους κόμβους μας.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον Νικολα, παει σφαιρα με την 500 dsl που εχω εδω.

----------


## nikolas_350

Έτσι ωραία.
Όλος ο κόσμος μια μικρή γειτονιά .

----------


## tompap1

Αν και δευτερος δεν με πειραζει καθολου... Με ταχυτητα φωτος απο Ληξουρι Κεφαλλονιάς. Ευχαριστώ Νικο... Με 1 Gb γραμμη.

----------


## ChoOSeN

> ... Με 1 Gb γραμμη.


Πού την βρήκαν τέτοια γραμμή στη Κεφαλλονιά; Ούτε στην Αθήνα δέν έχει τέτοιες!  ::   ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Οι παρακάτω mac address έχουν καταφέρει να συνδεθούν και έχουν πάρει ip από τον dhcp server οπότε μπορούν να είναι ενεργοί πελάτες του κόμβου.

MAC ADDRESS	HOST NAME HARDWARE node
Removed ....

Θα παρακαλούσα όμως να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου καθώς είναι καλύτερα….
να γνωριζόμαστε στην περιοχή και να έχουμε δυνατότητα επικοινωνίας.
να τους αποδοθούν στατικές ip για να μην καταλαμβάνουν της λίγες από το dhcp

Επίσης πελάτης με 3 στατικές να τις χρησιμοποιεί και να μην παίρνει από το dhcp (Γιωργάκη για εσένα βαράει η κουδούνα ) .

Οι 00:13:46:C4:A0:E3 - 00:08:54:0A:AB:15 έχουν εξαιρετικά χαμηλό σήμα με αποτέλεσμα συνεχόμενα connect disconnect (μου την σπάει να βλέπω 500 γραμμές στα log μόνο με το τι κάνει το ap) και αυτό δεν είναι καλό για κανένα, χάνουν όλοι σε ταχύτητα .

Εάν ξέρω την γεωγραφική τους θέση μπορεί να βελτιωθεί εάν π.χ. μπει μια sector.

----------


## filip5

Είμαι ο 00:13:46:C5:90:76 DWL-900AP+ filip5 #4859 και συνδέομαι από Βύρωνα.

----------


## nikolas_350

Καλωσόρισες!
Δες πιο AP σε εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα (το δικό μου ή του chronics), και εάν επιλέξεις εμένα στείλε pm για στατικές .

----------


## filip5

καλώς σε βρήκα!

η αλήθεια είναι ότι με τον chronics είχα συνδεθεί πριν δυο μέρες με πολύ καλή ταχύτητα (αφού είναι πιο κοντά μου και πιο ψηλά από εσένα) αλλά για κάποιο λόγο έχω σταματήσει να τον «βλέπω» κάνοντας side survey.

δεν ξέρω σε τι μπορεί να οφείλεται αυτό πάντως δεν νομίζω ότι οφείλεται σ' εμένα αφού άλλα AP τα «βλέπω» κανονικά.

οπότε μέχρι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα στρέφοντας λίγο την κεραία «βλέπω» το δικό σου AP. Αν και η σύδεση δεν είναι και η καλύτερη δυνατή με χαμένα πακέτα 1 στα 10 περίπου είσαι η μοναδική μου επιλογή αυτή τη στιγμή  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Η προπληρωμένη dsl μας τελείωσε.  ::   ::  
Κάτι ιντερνετικά service & vpn ξεχάστε τα …. 
Άντε να δούμε πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί το επόμενο πακέτο.  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Το router άλλαξε με νέα mb / cpu και μπήκε quagga.

----------


## nikolas_350

Έχει γίνει μείωση στην ισχύ του access point.
Περιμένω feed back από τους ενεργούς πελάτες .

----------


## nikolas_350

Ενημέρωση τριμήνου.  ::  
Το μηχάνημα που έτρεχαν τα web & ftp service έγινε μια ζεστή φωλιά για κάτι παλιοζούζουνα και για λόγους ασφαλείας είναι εκτός. http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=383491#383491

Η υπηρεσία vpn δίνεται συνήθως σε awmnίτες για παρακολούθηση κόμβων από απόσταση και όχι για υποκατάστατο του awmn.
Μην μου στέλνετε λοιπόν mail για να βάλετε τον κολλητό σας στο δίκτυο από inet για να παίζεται net games.

Καλωσόρισες sb-er

----------


## nikolas_350

Έγινε αλλαγή στο καλώδιο της omni.
Από 7μ RG213 σε 6μ LLC 400, με κέρδος περίπου 2 db.

----------


## sb-er

Hello everybody.

Πολλά ευχαριστώ στον Nikolasc για όλη τη βοήθεια που μου έχει δώσει με τη σύνδεσή μου μέσω του κόμβου του στο AWMN.

----------


## nikolas_350

Από χτες παρουσιάστηκαν κάποια παράξενα φαινόμενα δυσλειτουργίας στον access point του κόμβου που όμως αντιμετωπίστηκαν.
Σήμερα μετά από μια πτώση τάσης, ο κόμβος είναι εκτός λειτουργίας.

Άντε το πρώτο fail off  :: 




Edit :  ::  Up and running again  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Ο server αναστήθηκε
Εκτός από τα κλασσικά στατιστικά κίνησης και έντασης σήματος, υπάρχει φωτογραφικό υλικό από τον κόμβο, την θέα από την ταράτσα, και κατασκευές που έχουν γίνει (αρκετά φτωχά προς το παρόν).

Και μια νέα υπηρεσία 
Mirror από την web τοποθεσία http://www.zero13wireless.net και http://yu1aw.ba-karlsruhe.de/vhf_ant.htm στο http://www.nikolasc.awmn/mirror/mirror.htm

----------


## nikolas_350

Νέος bind dns server στο 10.25.176.80
Παρακαλούνται οι client του κόμβου να περάσουν την αλλαγή καθώς ο υπάρχων μπορεί να σταματήσει να εξυπηρετεί.

Άλλη μια προσπάθεια για το awmn web tv.
υπό δοκιμή τα……
http://tv.nikolasc.awmn/dora --> Dora η μικρή εξερευνήτρια 
http://tv.nikolasc.awmn/vista -->μάθετε τα vista


Οποίος θέλει ας δώσει feedback.

----------


## costas43gr

Νικολα, το τελευταιο παιζει αλλα με πολυ χαμηλη αναλυση και κανει πιχελ συνεχως.

----------


## nikolas_350

Γίνετε μια προσπάθεια για την συγκέντρωση των υπηρεσιών του κόμβου σε έναν server.
Web, ftp, syslog server από ένα P III 850 και Dns, media server από ένα P III 930 θα στεγαστούν σε ένα Celeron 2,4.
Εκτός από χωροταξικό, ενεργειακό & διαχειριστικό πρόβλημα θα δοθεί λύση και στον θόρυβο μιας και το δώμα χρησιμοποιείτε και σαν γραφείο (εάν έχεις πάρει παυσίπονα από πριν)


Έχει γίνει update στην guagga 0.98.6-5

Το ap του κόμβου παραμένει ανοικτό και ελεύθερο με dhcp.
Ωστόσο για μόνιμη σύνδεση μια επικοινωνία με τον κόμβο θα έλυνε πολλά προβλήματα στην τακτική “βάζω ότι ip μου έχει δοθεί από το dhcp”

Επίσης οι non factory vendor mac address πέφτουν στο μαύρο σκοτάδι.

----------


## nikolas_350

Ο νέος χρόνος έφερε υλικό για upgrade αλλά και ένα μεγάλο down time λόγο διάφορων προβλημάτων.
Ένα δίσκο εγκατάστασης ...


```
[**********@6801] system> check-installation
checking system package...
ERROR: bad CRC for nova/etc/url.orig
ERROR: bad CRC for home/web/winbox/00roteros.info
Done
```

Μια κάρτα δικτύου και ένα switch, αποφάσισαν όλα μαζί να μην προσφέρουν της υπηρεσίες τους για νέο έτος.
Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι έτυχαν σε δύσκολη στιγμή αλλιώς η διαδικασία ήταν δρομολογημένη.
Επίσης προστέθηκε η καταγραφή των πελατών που χρησιμοποιούν τον Σproxy 

Ελπίζω ο καινούργιος χρόνος να μας φέρει περισσότερες ελεύθερες ώρες για πειραματισμό σε νέες υπηρεσίες και να μπορούμε να εξυπηρετούμε περισσότερους πελάτες χωρίς να χρειάζεται να παίζουμε το “κυνήγι των μαγισσών”.

----------


## sb-er

> Επίσης οι non factory vendor mac address πέφτουν στο μαύρο σκοτάδι.


Ποιες είναι αυτές δηλαδή?  ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από costas43gr
> 
> Επίσης οι non factory vendor mac address πέφτουν στο μαύρο σκοτάδι.
> 
> 
> Ποιες είναι αυτές δηλαδή?


Που το είδες γραμμένο αυτό απο εμένα και το έκανες quote  ::   ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Ένα πολύ μικρό δήγμα από της εκατοντάδες mac address που έχουν καταγραφεί .
Αρχικά έκοβα το authentication αλλά μετά το βρήκα τόσο ανούσιο αφού κάθε μέρα ξεπετάγονταν και 2-3 νέες .
Το γεγονός ότι δεν έδειχναν να είχαν πάρει ip ή ότι δεν έδειχναν δικτυακή κίνηση με έκανε να σταματήσω να ασχολούμαι με το θέμα. Απλά καταγράφονται. 
Έχεις καμία σχέση με το θέμα Θανάση. Όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά να μου φύγει η απορία.

----------


## sb-er

> Έχεις καμία σχέση με το θέμα Θανάση. Όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά να μου φύγει η απορία.


Δεν έχω καμία σχέση με αυτό το θέμα. Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ laptop/desktop/ap με τις mac adresses που σου έχω δώσει και ένα switch. Αυτές μοιάζουν με MAC αλλά δεν πρέπει να είναι MAC. Στις mac τα πρώτα 6 hex καθορίζουν τον κατασκευαστή και τα τελευταία κάποιο σειριακό αριθμό του κατασκευαστή. Σε αυτές τις mac τα τελευταία 6 hex είναι μηδενικά. Παράξενο φαίνεται... Μάλλον αυτό εννοούσες non factory vendor mac  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Αρχικά φοβόμουν πως κάποιος αρέσκετε σε παιχνίδια με αλλαγή των mac address.
Μάλλον όμως πρόκειται για virtual interface που μέσω της ιδιότητας των dlink να ανακοινώνουν όλες της εσωτερικές συσκευές του πελάτη σαν συνδεμένες φτάνουν σε μένα.
Δυστυχώς δυο από τους ενεργούς πελάτες του κόμβου, έχουν δηλώσει ρυτά με την στάση τους ότι δεν θέλουν καμία επικοινωνία με μένα.

Θανάση με εσένα δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Είσαι υπόδειγμα καλής συμπεριφοράς.

----------


## sb-er

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια, Νικόλα.




> Δυστυχώς δυο από τους ενεργούς πελάτες του κόμβου, έχουν δηλώσει ρυτά με την στάση τους ότι δεν θέλουν καμία επικοινωνία με μένα.


 Παράξενο μου φαίνεται αυτό  ::  Πως και έτσι? Το ΑΜΔΑ είναι βέβαια μια μικρή κοινωνία, οπότε δε γίνειται να λείπουν οι διαμάχες και οι παρεξηγήσεις.  ::  

Εγώ πάντως σε εκτιμώ, παρότι δε σε έχω συναντήσει ποτέ μου από κοντά, γιατί ότι και αν χρειάστηκα ή σε ρώτησα, δεν είχες κανένα δισταγμό να μου απαντήσεις.  ::  Επίσης σου είμαι ευγνώμων γιατί χρησιμοποιώ τον κόμβο σου για να συνδεθώ στο υπόλοιπο AWMN , και τον proxy σου για το inet. Thank you!

Κάτι άλλο. Πως μπορώ να έχω απεριόριστη πρόσβαση με τα καινούργια δεδομένα?

----------


## nikolas_350

Με πρόλαβες πριν προλάβω να ενημερώσω με pm.
User: το όνομα του κόμβου σας όπως αυτό εμφανίζετε στην wind.
Pass : awmn

----------


## nikolas_350

Δεν είμαι ιδιαίτερα υπερήφανος για την σκληρή πολιτική που αναγκαστικά εφαρμόστηκε αλλά είναι καλύτερη από το να μπει mac filter και να καταργηθεί η ελεύθερη πρόσβαση σε τυχόν νέους ενδιαφερόμενους.
Κατανοώ της σχετική δυσχρηστία και ελπίζω πώς σύντομα θα επιστρέψουμε στο προηγούμενο status.
Έγιναν τα πρώτα βήματα επικοινωνίας με τον κόμβο και αν εκπληρωθούν και τα minimum των υποχρεώσεων ενός client θα μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε απρόσκοπτα όλοι μαζί.
*Προστέθηκε η δυνατότητα ταυτόχρονου log in από 2 συσκευές .*
Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την αναστάτωση.

----------


## sb-er

Hello Nikola,

Δε μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το DC++. Συνδέομαι αλλά ούτε search κάνω ούτε download. Είναι κομμένο από τη μεριά σου?
Επίσης μου φαίνεται ότι δε μπορώ να συνδεθώ στους Call of Duty 2 servers. Μπορείς να βοηθήσεις?  ::  

Φιλικά Θανάσης

----------


## nikolas_350

Αυτά πρέπει να είναι ιδιοτροπίες του hotspot.



> Μπορείς να βοηθήσεις?


Φυσικά και μπορώ .Το Σ/Κ αν βρω χρόνο θα το γυρίσω στην προηγούμενη κατάσταση για να μη σας ταλαιπωρώ άδικα .

----------


## sb-er

Ευχαριστώ Νίκο. Δεν παίζω και πολύ online. Μόνο το Call of Duty 2 έχω οπότε δε θα με χάλαγε να παίζει κανονικά...

THANKS

----------


## nikolas_350

Έγινε μια διόρθωση στον proxy και πλέων δεν εξυπηρετεί προορισμούς εντός awmn.
Παρακαλούνται οι χρήστες του να περάσουν της Εξαιρέσεις που προτείνονται για τους ανάλογους browser .

----------


## nikolas_350

Στον router προστέθηκε ένας δεύτερος δίσκος 20Gb για cache του proxy.
Στο τοπικό δίκτυο και στο δίκτυο των πελατών τρέχει δοκιμαστικά transparent proxy.
Όσοι από τους πελάτες θέλουν να εξαιρεθούν από το transparent proxy ή αντιμετωπίσουν προβλήματα ας ενημερώσουν. 
Enjoy

----------


## sb-er

Hello Nick,

Τις τελευταίες 3-4 ημέρες δε μπορώ να συνδεθώ με τους servers του DC++ (port 411, 1411 κλπ). Αλλες υπηρεσίες (http,ftp,proxy web,voip) παίζουν κανονικά. Ξέρεις γιατί, μπορείς να βοηθήσεις?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Από 27 Οκτ. 07



> Νέος bind dns server στο 10.25.176.80
> Παρακαλούνται οι client του κόμβου να περάσουν την αλλαγή καθώς ο υπάρχων μπορεί να σταματήσει να εξυπηρετεί.


Πριν 4 μέρες απενεργοποιήθηκε!

Επίσης δες αυτό.

----------


## nikolas_350

Ο router, o server και τα λοιπά δικτυακά κολοκύθια (adsl, voip, switch) τροφοδοτούνται πλέον από το apc 1400 ups.
Έτσι κάποιες από της μικρές διακοπές του κόμβου που οφείλονταν στην ενεργοποίηση του ρελέ διαφύγεις του σπιτιού θα είναι παρελθόν. 

Σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος , ο κόμβος θα συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί για άλλα 76 λεπτά ή 112 χωρίς τον dns server.
Επιτέλους το uptime του κόμβου δεν θα μηδενίζετε κάθε φορά που βάζουν ατμοσίδερο ή ένα χαλασμένο βραστήρα.  ::  

Στον server προστέθηκε άλλη μια αναλογική & μία ακόμα ψηφιακή +αναλογική tv κάρτα.
Αναζητείτε πλατφόρμα που να μπορεί να στριμάρει από 3 διαφορετικές συσκευές στον ίδιο η/υ. 

Το link με Titana μετά από αρκετό καιρό συνεχώς επιδείνωσης του σήματος έως και παύσης λειτουργίας ,με ενδείξεις για την παρεμπόδιση της οπτικής επαφής, είναι και πάλι σε λειτουργία όπως παλιά. 

Θανάση τι έγινε με το dc;

----------


## sb-er

Όλα εντάξει. Δεν έφταιγε η ρύθμιση του dns (την είχα αλλάξει παλιότερα) αλλά ούτε και το limit του file sharing και των slots . Μάλλον έφταιγε το dc hub που συνδεόμουνα. Τώρα συνδέομαι στο climber dc μια χαρά. Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον...!

 ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Έγινε edit το πρώτο post.
Προστέθηκε ένα ακόμα link ----> #6639 962FM με Αγ. Αρτέμιο

----------


## nikolas_350

Απενεργοποιήθηκε το transparent proxy από το δίκτυο των πελατών καθώς δεν έφερε τα αναμενόμενα αποτελέσματα στην αύξηση της cash.
Σύντομα ο hd 20gb θα μπει σαν system καθώς δεν έμεινα πολύ ευχαριστημένος με την ταχύτητα του σαν secondary.

Για να ελευθερωθεί μια cm6 για ένα ακόμα ενδεχόμενο link θα μεταπηδήσει το ap σε μια level1 atheros b,g .
Θα υπάρξει ενημέρωση καθώς οι πελάτες του κόμβου θα χρειαστεί να ξανασετάρουν τα μηχανήματα τους με την νέα mac του ap.

----------


## nikolas_350

Έχει ολοκληρωθεί η μαζική αποστολή pm στους καταχωρημένους πελάτες του κόμβου.

Στο νέο ap λειτουργεί hotspot με dhcp και ελεύθερη πρόσβαση σε http://www.awmn, wind.awmn, info.awmn για γνωριμία με το δίκτυο ,τους σκοπούς του και επικοινωνία με τον κόμβο.
Θα γίνει μια προσπάθεια για πρόσβαση και στο google earth για να εμφανίζονται και οι χάρτες στην wind.

Για του καταχωρημένους πελάτες λειτουργεί ap με ssid awmn-6801 με mac filter

----------


## nikolas_350

Πιστεύοντας πως η αγορά στους εναλλακτικούς providers έχει κάπως ωριμάσει, κινήθηκα πως αυτή την κατεύθυνση με σκοπό τη μείωση κόστους.
Πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 5/5.
Με την αναμενόμενη πολλαπλάσια ταχύτητα γραμμής , φαντάζομε πως φαινόμενα σαν το παρακάτω θα είναι πολύ εύκολο να εκδηλωθούν.

Θέλοντας να μείνω μακριά από την λογική κατάχρηση = απώλεια και θέλοντας να υπάρχει αίσθημα υπευθυνότητας και όχι αυθαιρεσίας θα αλλάξει η πολιτική του proxy.
Παρακαλούνται όσοι θα θελαν να χρησιμοποιούν τον proxy να στείλουν ένα πμ με το node id & ip.

Είναι άδικο από την μια να προσπαθείς να προσφέρεις και από την άλλη να μην μπορείς να κάνεις ένα απλό σερφαρισμα στο inet, να μην δουλεύει το vpv σε άτομα που τυχαίνει να είναι στο εξωτερικό και θέλουν να δουν τον κόμβο τους κ.τ.λ.

----------


## nikolas_350

Εδώ και καιρό λειτουργεί ένα sys log serves για της ανάγκες του κόμβου βασισμένο στο syslog της mikrotik στο οποίο υπάρχει η δυνατότητα κατηγοριοποίησης των δεδομένων .
Εάν επιθυμεί κανείς από την ευρύτερη περιοχή να αποθηκεύει τα logs πολύ ευχαρίστως ας στείλει ένα pm.
Δυστυχώς στην wind δεν υπάρχει τέτοια κατηγορία υπηρεσίας για να την δηλώσω.

----------


## acoul

> Πιστεύοντας πως η αγορά στους εναλλακτικούς providers έχει κάπως ωριμάσει, κινήθηκα πως αυτή την κατεύθυνση με σκοπό τη μείωση κόστους.
> Πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 5/5.
> Με την αναμενόμενη πολλαπλάσια ταχύτητα γραμμής , φαντάζομε πως φαινόμενα σαν το παρακάτω θα είναι πολύ εύκολο να εκδηλωθούν.
> 
> Θέλοντας να μείνω μακριά από την λογική κατάχρηση = απώλεια και θέλοντας να υπάρχει αίσθημα υπευθυνότητας και όχι αυθαιρεσίας θα αλλάξει η πολιτική του proxy.
> Παρακαλούνται όσοι θα θελαν να χρησιμοποιούν τον proxy να στείλουν ένα πμ με το node id & ip.
> 
> Είναι άδικο από την μια να προσπαθείς να προσφέρεις και από την άλλη να μην μπορείς να κάνεις ένα απλό σερφαρισμα στο inet, να μην δουλεύει το vpv σε άτομα που τυχαίνει να είναι στο εξωτερικό και θέλουν να δουν τον κόμβο τους κ.τ.λ.


οι clients και τα μαστίγια είναι δυο αλληλένδετες έννοιες ... !!

----------


## nikolas_350

Θέλω και πιστεύω πως αυτές είναι οι εξαιρέσεις που απλά επιβεβαιώνουν τον κανόνα.
Μπορεί ακόμα να έγινε εν αγνοία αυτού που το προκάλεσε. Ένας ιός, ένα ακούσιο update, ακόμα μπορεί σε κάποιον άσχετο να πέρασαν τον proxy για να του πουλήσουν inet, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. 
Αλλιώς δεν θα έμπαινα στον κόπο όλης αυτής της προσπάθειας.

----------


## acoul

η ποιότητα έρχεται συνήθως σε μικρό μέγεθος ...

----------


## nikolas_350

Μήπως λέω μήπως, έχουμε μεγάλες προσδοκίες.
Για εμένα τα δίκτυο μπορεί να είναι μια πλατφόρμα πειραματισμού.
Αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές έχει περάσει στον κόσμο σαν μια τεράστια data bank που ο καθένας μπορεί να βρει ότι θέλει με μεγάλες ταχύτητες και ολίγον internet .
Λογικό δεν είναι να θέλει να πάρει αυτά που του τάξανε.

----------


## acoul

το AWMN δεν είναι προϊόν, είναι συνεισφορά!

----------


## nikolas_350

Mini speed test για τους πελάτες του κόμβου και όχι μόνο.
http://www.nikolasc.awmn/speedtest

----------


## acoul

πολύ ωραίο!

----------


## nikolas_350

Ετοιμάζεται ένα νέο ρουτερακι με Ρ ΙΙΙ 933, 384 Mb ram, 30Gb Hdd, dual Ethernet, 4 interface σε Α & 1 σε B

Η πολυπόθητη εναλλακτική γραμμή έχει ενεργοποιηθεί (16 / 1 Mbps) και σχεδόν έχει περάσει της παιδικές ασθένειες που συνήθως εμφανίζονται.

O proxy τρέχει με parent τον proxy του isp. 
Παραμένει δε ελεύθερος για ώρα ανάγκης και περιστασιακή χρήση για απλό σερφάρισμα. 
Για επαναλαμβανόμενα κατεβάσματα ολόκληρων cd /dvd iso παρακαλώ απευθυνθείτε στα κατά τόπος σημεία πώλησης υπηρεσιών ιντερνετ.

Τον τελευταίο μήνα έχουν παρελάσει περισσότερες από 40 mac από το hotspot (που είναι όλος αυτός ο λαός ήθελα να ήξερα και τι ψάχνει από μια ασύρματη σύνδεση)

Και ένας νέος πελάτης 
Noik καλός μας βρήκες

----------


## nikolas_350

> Ετοιμάζεται ένα νέο ρουτερακι με Ρ ΙΙΙ 933, 384 Mb ram, 30Gb Hdd, dual Ethernet .........


Χθες ολοκληρώθηκε η αναβάθμιση στο hardware.

----------


## nikolas_350

Επειδή το φάσμα στην περιοχή “μπούκωσε”, έγινε μείωση στο ισχύ του ap.
Εάν δεν παρατηρηθούν προβλήματα στους πελάτες θα πέσει και άλλο.

Όποιος από τους πελάτες θέλει, μπορεί να αναφέρει τα αποτελέσματα από το 
http://www.nikolasc.awmn/speedtest για να μπορούμε να κάνουμε συγκρίσεις.

Μετά το hardware σειρά για αναβάθμιση έχει το λογισμικό.
Θα δοκιμαστεί το 2.9.51 mojirolinux με τα ωραία του τουλοπαίχνιδα.

----------


## sb-er

Hello nikolasc,

Πως είσαι, όλα καλά; Έχουμε και λέμε αποτελέσματα από speedtest
Download: 1570kbps
Upload: 570kbps

Κάτι ακόμα. Πήρα ένα μεταχειρισμένο MAC powerbook G4 σε πολύ καλή τιμή από γνωστό στη δουλειά, οπότε θα βλέπεις μια ακόμα 
MAC address από το κόμβο μου --> 00:0d:93:ae:47:e4.

BYE  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Παλαιότερα είχες καλύτερες ταχύτητες Θανάση; 
Είσαι ο μακρινότερος πελάτη οπότε είσαι και χαρακτηριστικό “δήγμα”.

mac added  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

> Μετά το hardware σειρά για αναβάθμιση έχει το λογισμικό.
> Θα δοκιμαστεί το 2.9.51 mojirolinux με τα ωραία του τουλοπαίχνιδα.


Η εγχείρηση πέτυχε (μάλλον) αλλά ο ασθενής πέθανε.
Η νέα license δεν έχει της διαβάθμισης στης συχνότητες της παλιάς και τα link θα σηκωθούν μετά από επικοινωνία με titana, tompap1.
Το link με 962fm δεν έχει πρόβλημα αλλά έτσι και αλλιώς είναι τυφλό.  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Up and running χάρης στο vpn του ysam.
Μέρες που είναι που να βρεις άνθρωπο στην Αθήνα.
Δεν έχουν δοκιμαστεί ακόμα ο proxy, bind dns, hotspot, vpn και κάτι ψιλά. 



```
nikolasc.awmn# show ip bgp summary 
BGP router identifier 10.25.176.65, local AS number 6801
1281 BGP AS-PATH entries
0 BGP community entries

Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.2.229.130    4  6639       2    1389        0    0    0 03:30:56        1
10.15.167.245   4  8221    1666     919        0    0    0 00:57:25      709
10.25.176.130   4  6202    1206    1288        0    0    0 00:38:19      733

Total number of neighbors 3
```

----------


## nikolas_350

Επειδή οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι , έγινε μια εκτίμηση κατανάλωσης ρεύματος όλου του ενεργού εξοπλισμού στον κόμβο με ένα gadget βατόμετρο.
Χονδρικά από ότι θυμάμαι γιατί έχει περάσει και καιρός.
Router P III = 60w
Server P IV = 120w - 170w idle / full load
Dsl router, switch, voip, απώλειες ups, standby monitor κλπ = 30w
Με 250w x 24h x 365d = 2190 KwΩ
Στην υψηλότερη κλίμακα χρέωσης που ανεβαίνει σύμφωνα με την κατανάλωση συν Φα.Π.Α. 2190 KWΩ x 0.2035e /KWΩ = *446 e*

Σε μια προσπάθεια μείωσης των γενικότερων εξόδων, αρχικά έχει απενεργοποιηθεί ο server. Ωραίο είναι να πειραματίζεσαι και να δημιουργείς αλλά εάν δεν έχει και αποδέκτες, τσάμπα καίει η λάμπα. 
Χρέη dns servrer εκτελεί το mikrotik και κάποια στιγμή θα γυρίσει σε bind με το πακέτο του mojiro εάν βρω τελικά πως σετάρετε το αναθεματισμένο.

Στα 3 χρόνια λειτουργίας του κόμβου η κύρια μεταφορά δεδομένων είχε αφετηρία ή προορισμό των ίδιο τον κόμβο(+ client) και σπανιότατα διελεύσεις κορμού. Η περιοχή είναι ήδη πλήρως καλυμμένη.
Η οπτική του κόμβου δεν αφήνει περιθώρια επέκτασης με νέα link παρά μόνο εάν μπουν νέοι στην περιοχή μας, αλλά από την άλλη δεν εμφανίζονται νέοι client.

Το πιο πιθανό ο router να γυρίσει στο παλιό ταπεινό μηχανάκι εάν κριθεί λιγότερο ενεργοβόρο με -1 interface.

----------


## nikolas_350

Έγινε αναβάθμιση σε 3.20 mikrolinux

Και η πατάτα της ημέρας 
Μισή ώρα το παίδευα και δεν ξεκίναγε ο δαίμονας της quagga.
Αφού το γράφει καθαρά.



> τότε αρκεί να ανεβάσουμε τα αρχεία ρυθμίσεων zebra.conf και bgp*d*.conf πριν επανεκινήσουμε τον router μας.


Που πας εσύ με το παλιό bgp.conf  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του TomPap1 στην δημιουργία των αρχείων ζώνης επιτέλους τρέχει ο bind dns στο mikrolinux.
IP 10.25.176.65

----------


## nikolas_350

Στον bind έχουν προστεθεί όλες οι ασύρματες κοινότητες 
viewtopic.php?f=86&t=39272


επίσης τρέχει ένα mini speedtest από το home/web 
http://10.25.176.65/mini/index1.html
σκάει στο upload αλλά την δουλειά του την κάνει. *

Ένα δείγμα της καινούριας σελίδας του hotspot
http://10.25.176.65/test/login.html *

μελλοντικά και μια σελιδούλα για τον κόμβο
http://10.25.176.65/test/index.html 

όλα αυτά μέσα από το web server του mikrotik.
* Έχει μερικά θεματάκια ακόμα μέχρι να βρω τα conf..
Επίσης στο php.ini δεν βρήκα την καταχώριση LimitRequestBody



```
Mini speedtest
*** Apache using PHP ***
Apache on some distributions disallow POST requests over 512K. This will cause the upload portion of the test to hang on faster connections.

To correct this problem:
 - Open php.conf or php.ini
 - Find LimitRequestBody and remove that line
 - Restart Apache (/etc/init.d/httpd restart)
```

----------


## nikolas_350

Χθες έγινε αναβάθμιση στον tompap1 σε mikrolinux v4 Beta3 με quaqqa & bind.
Προστέθηκε μια R52n που δουλεύει ήδη στο μεταξύ μας link σε απλό Α.
Τυχών προβλήματα ας αναφερθούν εδώ.

Θα γίνει και η αντίστοιχη αναβάθμιση από την πλευρά μου για να γυρίσει το link στο πρώτο μας n.

Tips: Εάν κάνετε αναβάθμιση από την 2.9.27 ex-ch φροντίστε πριν το backup τα link να είναι σε frequency mode: manual Txpower ή regularity domain σε frequency που υπάρχει στην νέα έκδοση http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Frequencies_available
Η ασφαλέστερη μέθοδος είναι να έχουμε κάνει από πριν ένα export file=”filename” όπου μπορούμε να δούμε με το note όλο το setup που είχαμε και όπου χρειαστεί να το περάσουμε με το χέρι.
Ο μόνος λόγος που χρησιμοποιώ το backup και όχι μόνο το export είναι γιατί περνάει και τα γραφήματα από την παλιάς έκδοση.

----------


## nikolas_350

Μετά την αναβάθμιση και από την δική μου πλευρά οι πρώτες μετρήσεις.
Από απλό Α με cm6 20/20Mbps σε απλό Α με R52n ~22/22Mbps

Σε Ν με 2 channel 1 chain χωρίς nstream 
Nikolasc --- > Τompap1 62Mbps
Τompap1 --- > Nikolasc 42Mbps

Σε Ν με 2 channel 1 chain με nstream 
Nikolasc --- > Τompap1 68Mbps
Τompap1--- > Nikolasc 85 - 87Mbps είδαμε πολλές φορές και 95
Nikolasc < - > Τompap1 +38/38 Mbps
Μένει να δούμε γιατί το δικό μου router μουλαρώνει στα 6x Mbps με & χωρίς nstream.

Δοκιμές με 2 chains από Σεπτέμβριο.

----------


## nikolas_350

Το AP θα μείνει κλειστό για λίγες μέρες.

Θα αλλαχθεί η R52n που είναι σε μονό adaptor από την τελευταία θέση που είναι κοινή με isa στην πρώτη που είναι τώρα μια level1 για το ap για να δούμε εάν είναι αυτή η αιτία που δεν ανεβάζει άλλο το link.

----------


## nikolas_350

Δυστυχώς με αλλαγή θέσης αλλά και αφήνοντας μόνο την μια R52n με μια lan διαφορά δεν είδα. Το καλύτερο που πέτυχα ήταν 95/70 Mbps
Πολύ φοβάμαι πώς εάν και υποδεέστερο το απέναντι μηχανάκι νικάει στα σημεία έχοντας intel 440BX έναντι του δικού μου via apollo pro 133.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

2 channel είναι απαγορευτικό. Είναι χειρότερο από το να παίζεις turbo γιατί το 802.11n έχει ακόμη μεγαλύτερο εύρος από το 802.11a

----------


## nikolas_350

Το γνωρίζουμε πολύ καλά αυτό και γενικά είναι από αυτούς που προσέχουν την οικολογία του ραδιοφάσματος.
Χωρίς να χρειάζεται να απολογηθώ για αυτό, απλά θα πω πως παρά τα 60 μέτρα απόσταση, δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή από τους κύριους ιστούς των κόμβων και χρειάζεται να βγούμε σε ένα “διάδρομο” ανάμεσα από πολυκατοικίες που τερματίζετε εκατέρωθεν, δημιουργώντας φυσικά εμπόδια που δεν αφήνουν το σήμα να διαδοθεί παρά πέρα.
Εάν ήξερα πώς μπορεί να επηρεάζονται κάποιοι, να είσαι σίγουρος πώς το link θα γυρίζαμε σε απλό Α μετά της δοκιμές.

----------


## nikolas_350

Με την level1 στης 4 pci θέσης το pc δεν κάνει boot.
Στης θέσης 2 την βλέπει αλλά δεν δουλεύει το radio (δεν κάνει ούτε scan ούτε transmit). Στην 3 είναι ο 4πλός και στο ύψος της 5 είναι τα pingtails.
Οπότε ξανά γύρισε στην πρώτη θέση.

Με το πολύ ανακάτεμα της τράπουλες ….μπαρντόν … των καρτών το miktotik έχασε και τα interface και τα αυγά με τα πασχάλια .
Ξανά δηλώθηκαν τα interface σε ip, pool, dhcp, wireless, access list κλπ και λογικά πρέπει να είναι ok 

Πελάατες μου, (aka Βέγγος) για κάντε ένα check.

----------


## sb-er

> Με την level1 στης 4 pci θέσης το pc δεν κάνει boot.
> Στης θέσης 2 την βλέπει αλλά δεν δουλεύει το radio (δεν κάνει ούτε scan ούτε transmit). Στην 3 είναι ο 4πλός και στο ύψος της 5 είναι τα pingtails.
> Οπότε ξανά γύρισε στην πρώτη θέση.
> 
> Με το πολύ ανακάτεμα της τράπουλες ….μπαρντόν … των καρτών το miktotik έχασε και τα interface και τα αυγά με τα πασχάλια .
> Ξανά δηλώθηκαν τα interface σε ip, pool, dhcp, wireless, access list κλπ και λογικά πρέπει να είναι ok 
> 
> Πελάατες μου, (aka Βέγγος) για κάντε ένα check.


Μη βαράς αφεντικό  (aka Γκιωνάκης)

Εγώ μπήκα χθες το βράδυ και όλα έπαιζαν μια χαρά...!

ΥΓ. έχεις χρόνο καμιά μέρα να μου δείξεις τον εξοπλισμό σου και τι χρησιμοποιείς στον κόμβο σου από λειτουργικό; Πχ. καμιά μέρα που κάνεις εργασίες, θα ήθελα να παρευρίσκομαι και να σε βοηθήσω αν μπορώ.

Φιλικά Θανάσης

----------


## nikolas_350

Όποτε μπορείς περνάς για καφέ και βλέπουμε ότι θες.
Αν είσαι τυχερός θα έχει και γλυκό από τα χεράκια της γυναίκας μου.  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Το ΣΚ έγινε αναβάθμιση στο router σε mikrolinux v 4 beta4 με quaqqa & bind.

Όπως πάντα όλα δείχνουν Ο.Κ.  ::  

Το άλλο ΣΚ θα γίνει upgrade και στο άλλο άκρο, για να δούμε τους καινούργιους drivers του Ν.

----------


## nikolas_350

Στης 27/09 από 06:00 έως 16:00 θα υπάρχει προγραμματισμένη διακοπή της Δεν Έχουμε Ηλεκτρικό .

εκ του περιφερειάρχη
Άδη Μαυροσκοτάδη

----------


## nikolas_350

Η προηγούμενη προγραμματισμένη διακοπή από την δεη που δεν έφτασε μέχρι την γειτονιά μας, θα γίνει την Παρασκευή 23/10 8.30 – 14.30.

----------


## nikolas_350

Το link με TomPap1 έχει γυρίσει σε απλό Α καθώς από μ@μ@κια χάσαμε την άδεια.
Το link με Titana είναι up από την Κυριακή. Ευτυχώς δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με ενδιάμεσο εμπόδιο που φοβόμουνα.
Στον router έχει μπει ένας δίσκος με παλιό backup αλλά δεν έχω αξιωθεί να το δω.
Ενημερώστε με εάν κάποιος πελάτης ή υπηρεσία είναι εκτός.

Σε ένα χάρβαλο Κ6 266 Mhz 128Mb ram με 26 VA κατανάλωση (σαν να λέμε embedded δεκαετίας) τρέχει ένα mikrotik με plugin το Kafrotik
Για όποιον θέλει να το δει 10.25.176.66 port 222 με ssh user: root - pass: awmnawmn, για λίγες μέρες θα είναι ανοικτό.

----------


## sb-er

Τώρα τελευταία παρατήρησα βελτίωση της ταχύτητας κατεβάσματος γύρω στα 400-500kB  ::  ενώ τους προηγούμενους μήνες ήμουν λίγο πεσμένος...  ::  

Δεν ξέρω αν άλλαξε κάτι από τη μεριά σου αλλά ήταν φανερή η βελτίωση, μπράβο!

----------


## nikolas_350

Αυτό δεν ξέρω που οφείλετε. Τώρα τελευταία είναι εκτός ένας άλλος μακρινός πελάτης που είχε αρκετά connect – disconnect με σχετικά μέτριο σήμα που μπορεί να καθυστερούσε το ap.
Πριν καμία δεκαριά μέρες είχα δει πώς όταν κατέβαζες full είχες μεγάλο lag 300-600ms (που μεταφερόταν σε όλους τους πελάτες του Ap) και σε είχα βάλει σε “ουρίτσα” με limit 500-600k με αποτέλεσμα να πέσουν οι χρόνοι για όλους. Μετά από 2-3 μέρες όμως σου άφησα τα “λουριά” ελευθέρα.  ::  

Μην ξεχνάς σε παρακαλώ να κλείνεις το ap σου όταν δεν το χρησιμοποιείς.

Τώρα που γυρίσαμε στην παλιά ver. πες μου αν αλλάξει πάλι κάτι στην ταχύτητα.
Το απόγευμα θα του ρίξω και το mini speed test για δοκιμούλες.

EDIT : Εάν το έχεις παρατηρήσει και εσύ αυτό με το lag μπορούμε μαζί να βρούμε μια ρύθμιση που χωρίς να σου κόβει πολύ bw να κερδίζεις σε ping time.

----------


## nikolas_350

Αναφορά τριμήνου
Μεταφορά adsl router από το δώμα στο σαλόνι καθώς τελευταία έπεφτε συνέχεια η γραμμή, με αποτέλεσμα να ξεμένω από vpn και να με βρίζουν για τον proxy.
3TB green σε nas για storage, κατεβαστήρι, ftp
Συνεχόμενες αναβαθμίσεις σε διάφορες εκδόσεις στο mt (4.2 most buggy) 
Δοκιμή ospf με 2 router αλλά τελικά δεν χρειάστηκε και καταργήθηκε.
Αντικατάσταση της προσωρινής cf με δίσκο καθώς η cash του proxy πατούσε το μηχάνημα κάτω από ram & cpu.

Μέσα από το mt λειτουργούν 3 σελιδούλες 
http://10.25.176.65/dafni/traffic.htm θέλει ανανέωση καθώς πολλοί βγήκαν εκτός λειτουργίας και πολλά interface άλλαξαν όνομα.
http://10.25.176.65/speedtest/index.html mini web speed test 
http://10.25.176.65/command/index.htm μια προσπάθεια να συγκεντρωθούν σε ευρετήριο οι διαθέσιμες εντολές στο mikrolinux.

Ενεργοποίηση δεύτερου chain στο link με tompap1 
Επιτέλους μπήκαν τα διπλά feeder που φτιάχτηκαν από απλά kit nvak 
Έγινε αλλαγή στον απέναντι router σε P iv 2.2 Ghz (δεύτερο router με ospf) 
Το set P iii 500MHz με bx440 & R52N σε 2 κόμβους μας έβγαλε πρόβλημα στην bgp κάνοντας συνέχεα reset τους peers. 
Στο ένα όταν η κάρτα ήταν σε ap και στον άλλον μόνιμα. 

Bandwidth test 
nikolasc –--- > tompap1 
Tcp 115 mbps, Utp 160 mbps

tompap1 –--- > nikolasc 
tcp 145-160 mbps, Utp 190 mbps 

Ένα ελεύθερο if κοιτάει προς Αγ. Αρτέμιο σε ένα από τα λίγα ανοίγματα που μου έχουν μείνει. 
Μου το έχουν προξενέψει αλλά την νύφη δεν έχω δει ακόμα.  ::

----------


## JB172

> Ένα ελεύθερο if κοιτάει προς Αγ. Αρτέμιο σε ένα από τα λίγα ανοίγματα που μου έχουν μείνει. 
> Μου το έχουν προξενέψει αλλά την νύφη δεν έχω δει ακόμα.


Τον geosid περιμένω για να πάρω τα πράγματα  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Λόγο γενικής εκκαθάρισης και αλλαγών του χώρου στο δώμα, για της επόμενες 15 μέρες μπορεί να υπάρχουν μεγάλες διακοπές της λειτουργίας του κόμβου. Ήδη έχει ξηλωθεί το καλώδιο με το internet gateway.

----------


## nikolas_350

Μετραώ της τελευταίες μέρες στον isp που είμαι και χθες το adsl router τα έφτυσε.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Μπήκε το καινούργιο και έτσι για δοκιμή για είπα να σηκώσω ένα ανάποδο proxy από το internet στο awmn μιας και δεν βγαίνει το forum στο inet 
nikolasc.ath.cx port 3128 για λίγες μέρες.  ::

----------


## sb-er

Τις τελευταίες μέρες δε μπορώ να εντοπίσω το AP. Λες να έχει κουνηθεί η κεραία μου ή έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## nikolas_350

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο interface
Θα σε ενημερώσω μόλις αποκατασταθεί.

----------


## sb-er

Συνδέθηκα σήμερα με το AP. Παίζουν τα site του awmn αλλά δε μπορώ να βγω internet. Έχει πρόβλημα ο DNS? Δοκίμασα να χρησιμοποιήσω DNS από άλλους κόμβους αλλά πάλι κόλλαγα και όταν έκανα Ping τις IP μου έλεγε host is down. Έχεις καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## nikolas_350

Όπως είχα γράψει λίγο πιο πάνω αλλάζω isp, οπότε δεν έχω internet προς το παρόν να σου δώσω.
Η γενικής εκκαθάρισης ακόμα δεν ολοκληρώθηκε αλλά με έπιασε η προκοπή για ..
Update στο mikrotik 4.6 με την τελευταία quaqqa
Clean setup με τα βασικά προς το παρών σε cf που έχω για δοκιμές και απαλάκτηκα από backup που κράταγα ακόμα από 2.9.χ
Άνοιξα 4-5 τρύπες στο case για Ntype, να έχουμε pigtail να βάζουμε.
Και φυσικά τα ap είναι up 
Υπηρεσίες hotspot, proxy, vpn & web σελίδες μόλις έχω internet ξανά μπει ο δίσκος.

----------


## nikolas_350

Μετά το clean setup o proxy ακούει στην πόρτα 8080 και συνεχίζει να προσφέρει της υπηρεσίες του από & προς το internet, χωρίς να κασάρει της 10άρες.
10.25.176.65 από awmn προς internet
nikolasc.ath.cx από internet προς awmn

Για λόγους ασφαλείας και μείωσης bw υπάρχει error page όταν η σελίδα προορισμού είναι ίδια με το δίκτυο από το οποίο μπαίνετε π.χ. από internet προς internet

Ένα panel είναι γυρισμένο προς Υμηττό & Ανω Ηλιούπολη και πρέπει να κοιτάει προς τον 8387 theDog.
Θα με ενδιέφερε εάν κάποιος το ακούει, ακόμα και αν δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρων για link.

----------


## JB172

Σε 1 μήνα θα μετακομίσει ο kostasoyk ακριβώς απέναντι από τον theDog. Εκανα αυτοψία χθες το βράδυ. Ετοιμάσου για link.  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Ένα πιατάκι θέλω και είμαι έτοιμος. 

Έγινε μια προσπάθεια να επιτρέπετε να κατεβαίνουν οι google χάρτες της wind μέσω του proxy.

----------


## nikolas_350

Η αρχή μια προσπάθειας συγκέντρωσης διαφόρων σελίδων του awmn
http://10.25.176.65/wss/index.htm

----------


## nikolas_350

Τον μήνα που μας πέρασε...

Έγινε αλλαγή στο adsl router. Το oxygen της tellas παρόλο που έχει πολλές δυνατότητες υπολείπεται σε σταθερότητα με αποτέλεσμα να ρίχνει την σύνδεση και να ανανεώνει την ip έως και 3 φορές την μέρα. Μπήκε ένα lιnksys με μικρότερο κλείδωμα στο download αλλά πολύ μεγαλύτερο σε upload.
Μια φορά το ρύθμισα και μετά ξέχασα και πως είναι το menu του, βράχος. Μεταφέρθηκε από το δώμα στο σαλόνι όπου δεν το βαράνε κάτι 40 c από θερμοκρασία.

Δοκιμάσαμε ένα vpn mikrotik προς mikrotik με μια πολύ μικρή ασύρματη κοινότητα στην Σαντορίνη. 
Προσωπικά ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα εμπειρία καθώς το setup είναι πολύ διαφορετικό από το πρώτο vpn που είχα κάνει παλαιότερα επί εποχής mini vpn tutorial. Προσωρινά προτιμούν να είναι πίσω από nat.

Παίξαμε με wds και το hotspot του κόμβου. Αν και το σήμα δεν είναι ιδανικό σε ένα από τα δυο άλλα ap, έχει πλάκα που το σήμα φτάνει μέχρι το metro της Δάφνης και άλλα σημεία που δεν έχω οπτική.

Άλλη μια δοκιμή (just playing around) στημένο σε άλλο mikrotik.
http://awmn.dyndns.info & http://wind.dyndns.info που ακούνε στην ίδια ip.

Μεγάλο update στο http://10.25.176.65/wss/index.htm βασισμένο στης dns entry's

Μια καλοκαιρινή καταιγίδα, ένα μισάνοιχτο παράθυρο και ένα πλημμυρισμένο πολύπριζο ήταν η αιτία που ο κόμβος βγήκε εκτός λειτουργίας το Σ/Κ .

----------


## nikolas_350

www.kidsland.awmn 
Είχα ετοιμάσει κάτι παρόμοιο για προσωπική χρήση σε ένα icy nas αλλά συνέχεια κόλλαγε και είχαμε από της μικρές φωνές και κλάματα.
Από μαζέματα και τα παραπεταμένα έστησα εάν μηχανάκι και λέω να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας.
Δεν λέει και πολλά από σχεδιασμό της σελίδας και είναι απλό για τους μικρούς μας φίλους.
Σιγά σιγά γεμίζει και με υλικό.
Δεν έχω δει πως παίξει πέρα από τοπικά και από το ap του κόμβου οπότε κάθε feedback ευπρόσδεκτο.

Δοκιμαστικά μέχρι την αύξηση των τιμολογίων της Δεη.  ::

----------


## devilman

ειδα εγω λιγάκι και δουλευει μια χαρα ::

----------


## klarabel

Ωραίο, για τα μικρά οι πιγκουίνοι ..και τα πιγκουινίστικα είναι ...πραγματικά απόλαυση. Πολύ καλό για τους ..ανήσυχους λιλιπούτειους μπόμπιρες, για να βρίσκουν και οι γονείς λίγο ησυχία !!

----------


## nikolas_350

Ευχαριστώ για της δοκιμές.



> … για να βρίσκουν και οι γονείς λίγο ησυχία !!


Κώστα αυτός ακριβός είναι ο σκοπός του.  :: 

Υπήρχαν κάποιες διακοπές καθώς δοκίμαζα μερικά tv tuner που έχω για steaming αλλά ανεβάζουν αρκετά το cpu usage.
Έγινε downgrade σε πιο οικονομική cpu. ~ 68 va 
Προστέθηκε το Web Site Story of awmn http://www.kidsland.awmn/wss με όσες σελίδες είχα βρει ενεργές το καλοκαίρι και φυσικά τρέχει και το http://www.kidsland.awmn/speedtest που μετράει πια και το upload.

----------


## romias

Συγχαρητήρια,πολύ καλή προσπάθεια.
Τα hd παίζουν καρέ καρέ.
Και στα υπόλοιπα παρατηρώ το γνωστό πρόβλημα με τα avi,αδυναμία μπρός πίσω.
Μήπως να τα έκανες mkv;
Τα vlc λινκ βγάζουν


```
[playlist] 
File1=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 01 - H gh gennietai - fanish1.avi
Title1=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 01 - H gh gennietai - fanish1 
Length1=1509 
File2=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 02 - O anthropos tou Neantertal - fanish1.avi
Title2=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 02 - O anthropos tou Neantertal - fanish1.avi
Length2=1623 
File3=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 03 - O anthropos toy Kromanion - fanish1.avi
Title3=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 03 - O anthropos toy Kromanion - fanish1.avi
Length3=1579 
File4=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 04 - Oi eyfores pediades - fanish1.avi
Title4=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 04 - Oi eyfores pediades - fanish1.avi
Length4=1574 
File5=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 05 - protes aytokratories - fanish1.avi
Title5=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 05 - protes aytokratories - fanish1.avi
Length5=1584 
File6=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 06 - O xrusos aionas tou Periklh - fanish1.avi
Title6=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 06 - O xrusos aionas tou Periklh - fanish1.avi
Length6=1598 
File7=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 07 - H Pax Romana - fanish1.avi
Title7=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 07 - H Pax Romana - fanish1.avi
Length7=1601 
File8=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 08 - Oi katakthseis tou Islam - fanish1.avi
Title8=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 08 - Oi katakthseis tou Islam - fanish1.avi
Length8=1603 
File9=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 09 - Oi Karoliggioi - fanish1.avi
Title9=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 09 - Oi Karoliggioi - fanish1.avi
Length9=1606 
File10=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 10 - Oi Vikings - fanish1.avi
Title10=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 10 - Oi Vikings - fanish1.avi
Length10=1702 
File11=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 11 - Oi kataskeyastes twn kathedrikwn nawn - fanish1.avi
Title11=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 11 - Oi kataskeyastes twn kathedrikwn nawn - fanish1.avi
Length11=1657 
File12=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 12 - Ta taxidia tou Marko Polo - fanish1.avi
Title12=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 12 - Ta taxidia tou Marko Polo - fanish1.avi
Length12=1639 
File13=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 13 - O ekatontaeths polemos - fanish1.avi
Title13=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 13 - O ekatontaeths polemos - fanish1.avi
Length13=1591 
File14=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 14 - O anthropos ths anagennhshs - fanish1.avi
Title14=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 14 - O anthropos ths anagennhshs - fanish1.avi
Length14=1679 
File15=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 15 - O xrysos aionas ths Ispanias - fanish1.avi
Title15=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 15 - O xrysos aionas ths Ispanias - fanish1.avi
Length15=1695 
File16=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 16 - H Elisavet kai o megalos aiwnas ths Bretanias - fanish1.avi
Title16=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 16 - H Elisavet kai o megalos aiwnas ths Bretanias - fanish1.avi
Length16=1643 
File17=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 17 - To megaleio twn hnwmenwn eparxiwn - fanish1.avi
Title17=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 17 - To megaleio twn hnwmenwn eparxiwn - fanish1.avi
Length17=1737 
File18=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 18 - O megalos aiwnas tou Loudovikou ID' - fanish1.avi
Title18=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 18 - O megalos aiwnas tou Loudovikou ID' - fanish1.avi
Length18=1641 
File19=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 19 - O Petros o megas ths Rwsias - fanish1.avi
Title19=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 19 - O Petros o megas ths Rwsias - fanish1.avi
Length19=1718 
File20=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 20 - O aiwnas tou diafwtismou - fanish1.avi
Title20=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 20 - O aiwnas tou diafwtismou - fanish1.avi
Length20=1593 
File21=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 21 - H Boreia Amerikh - fanish1.avi
Title21=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 21 - H Boreia Amerikh - fanish1.avi
Length21=1683 
File22=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 22 - H Gallikh epanastash - fanish1.avi
Title22=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 22 - H Gallikh epanastash - fanish1.avi
Length22=1670 
File23=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 23 - H anoixh twn lawn - fanish1.avi
Title23=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 23 - H anoixh twn lawn - fanish1.avi
Length23=1727 
File24=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 24 - H Mpel Epok - fanish1.avi
Title24=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 24 - H Mpel Epok - fanish1.avi
Length24=1641 
File25=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 25 - Ta xronia ths trelas - fanish1.avi
Title25=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 25 - Ta xronia ths trelas - fanish1.avi
Length25=1730 
File26=smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 26 - Mia fora kai ena kairo htan h gh - fanish1.avi
Title26=Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 26 - Mia fora kai ena kairo htan h gh - fanish1.avi
Length26=1610 
NumberOfEntries=26 
Version=2
```

----------


## nikolas_350

Για τα αρχεία .vlc το ξέρω , μπορείς να το κάνει save link as και μετά να το ανοίξεις με τον player που θέλεις (το έχω γράψει και στο help). Αλλά υπάρχουν τόσα άλλα playlist που μπορεί κανείς να ανοίξει.
Το πρόβλημα με το εμπρός πίσω το κάνει και με ftp και με smb;
Τοπικά πάντως δουλεύει οπότε πρέπει να έχει σχέση με την ταχύτητα.
Μου έχει πέσει από την Παρασκευή και το link με Tompap που είναι σε Ν οπότε δυσκολεύουν τα πράγματα.
Στο speedtest περίπου τι σου βγάζει;
Σωστό αυτό που λες για τα mkv αλλά προς το παρών δεν παίζει να γίνουν convert.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## romias

1)Αυτο με τα vlc,μπορώ να το κάνω καθώς επίσης μπορώ να κάνω αντιγραφή επικόλληση το,πχ,smb://10.25.176.80/movies/1fora/Mia fora kai ena kairo htan o anthropos 01 - H gh gennietai - fanish1.avi στον firefox και να παίξει παλι.Αλλα εγω δεν είμαι 7 χρονων.Τουλάχιστον ετσι νομίζω : p
2)Όντος το πρόβλημα μπρος πίσω δεν υφίσταται εφόσον ανοιξεις με player.
3)Τώρα που δοκίμασα παλι hd έπαιξε κανονικά με 14,5 kbps.To πρώι έφτανα με 11,5.
Γενικότερα,αυτό που ήθελα να σου πω είναι ότι πρέπει να απλουστευτεί περισσότερο η διαδικασία μιας και απευθύνεσε σε μικρές ηλικίες.Ισως με εναν embed player.
Καλή συνέχεια. ; )

Υγ.H μετατροπή avi to mkv διαρκεί 30δευτ,στην χειρότερη.
Να κάνω και λίγο διαφήμιση http://www.romias.awmn/e107_plugins/...inks.php?cat.3

----------


## nikolas_350

Embedded player από windows έχει πατώντας πάνω στην photo. Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι έτσι στης σειρές δεν μπορείς να δεις την playlist για να διαλέξεις κάποιο συγκεκριμένο, δουλεύει όμως το next / priv track. 
Επίσης είδα πως σε linux με το smb .asx link σε firefox ανοίγει embedded player με totem browser plug-in, χωρίς όμως χειριστήρια next / priv track.
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις δοκιμές κάνω, ακόμα ψάχνομε. 
Ένα θέμα που έχω δει σε λίγα avi είναι ότι ο vlc τα βλέπει broken και ζητά να κάνει repair, ενώ κάτι τέτοιο δεν είναι απαραίτητο. 
Thanks again και για την διαφήμιση  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Αύριο θα μπει ένα ακόμα πιάτο στον ιστό του κόμβου για ένα link που έχει βγει με Ηλιούπολη.
Μπορεί να υπάρχει μια διακοπή στην λειτουργία καθώς τα πιάτα έχουν μπει λίγο άτακτα και δεν αφήνουν εύκολα ελεύθερο χώρο.
Θα λάβει θέση και το πρώτο om1p

----------


## nikolas_350

Update στο status του κόμβου στην πρώτη σελίδα.

Rosinfo monitor tool
http://www.kidsland.awmn/rosinfo

για να προσθέσετε τον router σας 
log in με awmn/awmn

οδηγίες για τον router 
http://www.kidsland.awmn/rosinfo/hos...figuration.php

----------


## sb-er

Καλημέρα Νικόλα,

Αν και θα το έχεις καταλάβει, ήθελα να σε ενημερώσω πως τον Αύγουστο μετακόμισα. Ευχάριστώ πάραααα πολλλλύ για τη φιλοξενεία όλα αυτά τα έτη....!!!

----------


## nikolas_350

Πολύ την κράτησα την 4,13. Δυο μήνες χωρίς upgrade  :: 

Ρετουσαρισμένα graphics, κουμπάκι safe mode, ένδειξη σήματος ανά chain, webfig (με explorer δεν μου ανοίγει)….so far so good

----------


## nikolas_350

Τρεις μέρες με ver 5.0 και πειραματικό mikrolinux & quaqqa & bind, όλα καλά μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## nikolas_350

Το μηχανάκι που αποκαλώ server μεταφέρθηκε σε atom 330
Αρχικά εμφάνιζε κατανάλωση 50+ va, που μου φάνηκαν πολλά αλλά με αλλαγή τροφοδοτικού έπεσε στα 38 – 42 va που νομίζω είναι normal.
Psu efficiency ~ 65 %  ::

----------


## klarabel

Μιάς και το θέμα της αποτελασματικότερης χρήσης της ενέργειας είναι επίκαιρο ...


Αντιγραφή απο άρθρο του EPRI ( Electric Power Research Institute)



"Power supplies are one of the crucial building blocks of a modern society, converting high-voltage alternating current (AC) into low-voltage direct current (DC) for use by the electronic circuits in office equipment, telecommunications, and consumer electronics. Over 2.5 billion AC/DC power supplies are currently in use in the United States alone. About 6 to 10 billion are in use worldwide.
While the best power supplies are more than 90% efficient, some are only 20 to 40% efficient, wasting the majority of the electricity that passes through them. As a result, today's power supplies consume at least 2% of all U.S. electricity production. More efficient power supply designs could cut that usage in half, saving nearly $3 billion and about 24 million tons of carbon dioxide emissions per year."



Με κανονικό 220V switching power supply έχεις την ελάχιστη κατανάλωση αλλάζοντάς το με κάποιο με καλύτερο efficiency ή με κάτι τέτοιο http://www.silentpcreview.com/article601-page1.html ?

----------


## klarabel

Για όσους θα ήθελαν (αν δεν έχουν τρόπο μέτρησης της κατανάλωσης ), να έχουν μιά εκτίμηση κοντά στην πραγματικότητα υπάρχει και αυτό http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

Φαίνεται αρκετά καλά ενημερωμένη η βάση δεδομένων που έχει.

----------


## nikolas_350

Για να βάλω τον άστεγο atom σε κουτί χρειάστηκε να λύσω 2-3 case και με την ευκαιρία είπα να κάνω μερικές μετρήσεις κατανάλωσης με διάφορα τροφοδοτικά και ένα Celeron [email protected] 1.8Ghz με nvidia chipset και pci vga (pci-express vga +20va)
Psu
Noname 300w idle 76 max 89 va
Noname 450w idle 74 max 87 va
Noname 300w idle 72 max 85 va
Noname 350w idle 68 max 82va
Brand a 350w idle 66 max 80 va
Psu Piii ~150w idle 63 max 77 va

Από παλιότερες μετρήσεις είχα κρατήσει
Amd [email protected] 26 va
Piii @600 idle 37 max 47
Piii @933 idle 40 max 71
Celeron [email protected] idle 55 max 104
P iv [email protected] idle ~80 max 170 

Core2duo [email protected] G41 idle 51 max 73
Ι5 [email protected],46 1Hdd idle 55 
Ι5 [email protected],46 4Hdd idle 74 max 127
Ι5 [email protected],45 6Hdd idle 111 max 188

----------


## nikolas_350

Μέσα στο Σ/Κ θα γίνει μια διακοπή για αλλαγή mobo στο router με Celeron 2,4.
O P iii αγκομαχά με 3 nstreme.

----------


## JB172

Επειδή τον έχω δοκιμάσει, βάλε καλύτερα P4 στα 2. Εχει μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση ο συγκεκριμένος celeron, και πίστεψέ με δεν θα δεις ουσιαστική διαφορά σε performance.
Αν δεν έχεις στα 2 GHz, call me.  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Με τον Celeron 2,4 περίμενα μεγαλύτερη μείωση του cpu usage αλλά είναι και έτσι καλά είναι. 
Με προσεκτική επιλογή σε psu & gpu η κατανάλωση είναι ανεκτή < 60va

Η σελίδα του παιδότοπου πρόχειρα μεταφέρθηκε 
http://www.kidsland.awmn/jinzora2
http://www.kidsland.awmn/jinzora3
κλασσικά login awmn/awmn


Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους.

----------


## nikolas_350

mt update v5.7 κλασσικά με quagga & bind  :: 
Update στο status του κόμβου στην πρώτη σελίδα.

----------


## nikolas_350

Αφαιρέθηκε το ups καθώς υπολογίστηκε ότι προσθέτει 40 va κατανάλωση.
router Celeron 2.4 + server Atom + switch =120va
Ίσως μπει ένα πολύ μικρό ups κυρίως για το avr 

Μετά το διάβασμα για τον apache που έριξα είπα να φτιάξω μερικά virtual host έτσι για το καλό και για να μην τα ξεχάσω, σε σελιδούλες που ήδη υπάρχουν.
rosinfo.nikolasc.awmn
mikrotik.nikolasc.awmn
speedtest.nikolasc.awmn
command.nikolasc.awmn
books.kidsland.awmn

Ετοιμάζετε ένα άλλο σερβεράκι με ζεν να έχουμε να σηκώνουμε ότι θέλουμε με Pentium dual core 3Ghz 4Gb ~65va idle, κάτι τις λιγότερο από τον cel αλλά καμία σύγκριση σε απόδοση/επίδοση. 
O atom ίσως πάρει την θέση του cel στο router αλλά θα χαθεί ένα interface.
Αυτά τα usb2lan κάνουν δουλίτσα ίσα ίσα για το ap;

----------


## nkar

τρώει τοσο ποσο ενα ups? εγω νομισα οτι ειναι ίσα ισα το standby (το πολύ 5 watt)

----------


## nikolas_350

Θα το ξαναδώ βάζοντας το να το μετρήσω και μόνο του. Είναι και οι μπαταρίες στο τέλος της ζωής τους, δηλαδή θα έπρεπε ήδη να έχουν αλλαχτεί κατά το ups οπότε λογικά της φόρτιζε συνέχεια. Είναι και αυτό το apc 1400 γαϊδούρι.

Αλλά εάν δεν κάνω λάθος στα on line πάει 220v -> 24v (ή 12v) -> μπαταρίες -> invert ξανά στα 220v και όλα αυτά έχουν απώλειες.

----------


## nikolas_350

Το link με Titana έχει αναβαθμιστεί σε 802.11n
Αναβαθμίστηκε και το εσωτερικό δίκτυο με ένα 1000άρι switch.

Κάποιες από της υπηρεσίες έχουν μεταφερθεί σε νέο server ένα Pentium dual core 8Gb με xen που φιλοξενεί 2-3 guest os, κάποιες έχουν μείνει για λίγο ακόμα στον παλιό και κάποιες είναι κάπου στην μέση. 

Λειτουργεί νέος dns για να αναλάβει τα χρέη του bind στο mikrolinux καθώς είναι μεγάλος μπελάς σε κάθε αναβάθμιση (φτιάξε πακέτα, update με netinstall, ρίξε τα .conf .dns ουφφ !) αλλά δεν έχει πάρει την μόνιμη θέση του για να δηλωθεί ακόμα στην wind

Αυτές της μέρες δοκιμάζω ένα reverse proxy σε apache που κάνει on line mirror σε 17 ασύρματες κοινότητες μέσω internet για να της κάνει host στο awmn. 
Εάν εγκριθεί το domain θα ακούει στο hwnc.awmn (Hellenic Wireless Network Communities) 
Αν και δουλεύουν μόνο οι μισές από αυτές μέχρι στιγμής και είναι αρκετά χύμα η σελίδα για όποιο θέλει να κάνει μια δοκιμούλα να μου πει θα πρέπει να κάνει χρήση του dns 10.25.176.65 προσωρινά.

Add: έχει μείνει σε λειτουργία ακόμα από της δοκιμές που κάναμε και ένα vpn internet 2 awmn στο nikolasc.ath.cx user/pass awmn/awmn για ένα χρήστη, άσε το εκεί να υπάρχει κάποιος μπορεί να το χρειαστεί.

----------


## pasific

Καλοριζικος ο σερβερ Νικολα, το vpn παντως παει καλα.

----------


## nikolas_350

Ξηλώθηκε το mb από τον router και αφού του φορέθηκε ένας P4 3.0 χορηγήθηκε σε γνωστό. Αντικαταστάθηκε με έναν atom. Ap και hotspot "sxolika biblia" είναι εκτός λειτουργίας.

----------


## commando

Ελα ρε welcome to the club!!

----------


## nikolas_350

Τα 4 if στον atom επαρκούν ίσα ίσα για τα bb. Για αυτό προστέθηκε και ένα alix με 2 ακόμα if. Η διασύνδεση τους με προβλημάτισε αρκετά.

Τα link δεν είναι πολλά ούτε αλλάζουν συχνά οπότε η λύση με static route ήταν μια απλή, καλή και δοκιμασμένη επιλογή.
Έχοντας ver 5 με quaqqa στον atom και ver 3 με mt routing στο alix και παρόλα τα static route & το igp ο κόμβος συμπεριφερόταν σαν να ήταν δυο autonomous system και το κάθε ένα router πήγαινε από τα δικά του.

Ospf για να μιλάνε μεταξύ τους δεν κατάφερα να βάλω και να δουλέψει στο ver. 5 με την quaqqa καθώς το trick με την καρφωτή network address = ip address δεν πιάνει και την αλλάζει μόνο του το σύστημα στο default. Με quaqqa και στα δυο router static route & το igp όλα δούλεψαν ρολόι. 

Από την άλλη ήθελα να δω πόσο stable είναι πια το mt routing που μπαίνει κατά κόρων τελευταία καθώς και να δοκιμάσω το ospf.
Έτσι έγινε αναβάθμιση και στα δυο router στην τελευταία 5.9 με mt routing & ospf & bgp filters και είναι υπό στενή παρακολούθηση.
 
Μετά από εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα δοκιμής θα ξανά γυρίσει σε quaqqa με static routes όπου αποδεδειγμένα παίζει απροβλημάτιστα τόσα χρόνια.

----------


## nikolas_350

Της τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες είχαν καταγραφεί κάποια reboot στον router χωρίς να τα έχω δει. Αρχικά οι υποψίες μου πήγαν στο ότι παρά της οδηγίες για το mikrolinux εγκαθιστώ μαζί routing, ipv6 & quaqqa χωρίς όμως να τρέχει ο δαίμονας. Ωστόσο τόσο καιρό δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.
Μετά ο atom έβγαλε μια ιδιοτροπία και δεν ήθελε να κουμπώσει σε 1000άρι δίκτυο. Αργότερα έβγαλε και άλλη και δεν ήθελε να κουμπώσει ούτε σε 100άρι. 
Βγάζοντας το από το ρεύμα ηρθε στα καλά του εάν και μετά από ένα reboot νομίζω πως ξανακόλλησε.
Το παράξενο είναι πως και στο καλό μου pc έγινε κάτι παρόμοιο. Ξεκίνησε με μια άρνηση εγκατάστασης esxi γιατί δεν έβλεπε τον controller του δίσκου και αργότερα τα win έβλεπαν το lan σαν να παίζει κάποιος με το καλώδιο μέσα – έξω. Και αυτό με ένα βγάλσιμο από τη πρίζα έστρωσε. 
Τιν τουτουνου πάλι ;;;;  :: 

Στον router τώρα περάστηκε mt 5.12 και επικοινωνεί με το alix χωρίς ospf ή static με nexthop choise: force self στο bgp.
Δοκιμάστηκε και η samba αλλά ακόμα είναι μια απογοήτευση. Πέρα από ένα περιορισμό στο file size ~2gb με smb και 5,7gb στον ftp δεν κατάφερα να περάσω τα δεδομένα στους extra δίσκους .

----------


## nikolas_350

Ένας παροπλισμένος Piii 966 με 356 Μb ram 4Gb σε cf για το os και 16 Gb storage σε usb ανέλαβε προς το παρόν χρέη server για της χαζουπηρεσίες του κόμβου, μιας και έχω δεσμεύσει τον κανονικό για τα vm παιχνίδια μου.
Με κατανάλωση μόλις 24va σε idle και με μια αυτοσχέδια λύση στέγασης αντί κανονικού κουτιού pc πήρε την θέση του σε ένα ραφάκι. Από το βιβλιοπωλείο με 1,5-2 ευρώ για το data book  :: 

Το setup με το nexthop choise: force self στο bgp στην 3,20 δεν το βλέπω να συνεργάζεται πολύ καλά με την v5 οπότε με την πρώτη ευκαιρία του καιρού θα γίνει και σε αυτό αναβάθμιση.

----------


## nikolas_350

Έγινε αλλαγή στο τροφοδοτικό του router που μάλλον ήταν υπεύθυνο για τα τυχαία reboot.
Ξαναλειτουργεί το http://rosinfo.nikolasc.awmn. Έχουν περαστεί αρκετοί κόμβοι στα 2-3 hop που είχαν ανοικτό το snmp. Υπάρχει το γνωστό account awmn/awmn για να προσθέσετε ελεύθερα και τα δικά σας.
Έγινε προληπτικά μια ενίσχυση στης αντηρίδες με επιπρόσθετα σφιχτιράκια.
Έγινε upgrade και στο alix σε mt 5.12, σύνδεση με το main router μέσω ospf.
Αυξήθηκε ο αριθμός των client στο vpn inet to awmn για το meeting των νοτίων όπου και θα παραμείνουν προς το παρών. 

Προστέθηκε μια grid 29 db στον ιστό. Αναζητείται ταίρι ιδανικά από Υμηττό που υπάρχει καλή οπτική αλλά και ψιλά από Καρέα , Βύρωνα , Αγ. Αρτέμη που είναι κοντινές αποστάσεις. Ποιο βόρεια είναι δύσκολη η οπτική και μεγαλώνουν πολύ οι αποστάσεις. Επίσης καλή οπτική υπάρχει και προς ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι της Ηλιούπολης και Αγ. Δημήτριο.
Σταμάτησε να εκπέμπει το πανελάκι που κοίταγε Ηλιούπολη, εάν χρειαστεί να ξανασηκωθεί ή να γυρίσει αλλού pm me.

----------


## GSF

> Σταμάτησε να εκπέμπει το πανελάκι που κοίταγε Ηλιούπολη, εάν χρειαστεί να ξανασηκωθεί ή να γυρίσει αλλού pm me.


νικόλα πότε το σταμάτησες??? γιατι την Κυριακή που προσπαθήσαμε να σε πιάσουμε δεν το έβρισκε... δεν φαντάστηκα οτι μπορεί να το κατέβασες.

----------


## nikolas_350

Σου είχα πει να με ενημερώσεις όταν θα είσαι έτοιμος για να ανοίξω το interface που κοιτάει κατευθείαν προς τα σένα με πιάτο, το ξέχασες εεε;

Ρίξε ένα τηλ. όταν μπορείς για more info και να δούμε σε τη συχνότητα μπορείς να σκανάρεις μην σου βάλω κάτι που είναι unsupported με το openwrt.

----------


## akakios

> Ρίξε ένα τηλ. όταν μπορείς για more info και να δούμε σε τη συχνότητα μπορείς να σκανάρεις μην σου βάλω κάτι που είναι unsupported με το openwrt.


Μπηχτή είναι αυτή????? χεχεχεχε  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Nop κάνεις λάθος, δεν έχω τέτοια προβλήματα-κολλήματα εγώ. Απλά διαβάζω διάφορα αλλά δεν είχα την ευκαιρία να το δω στην πράξη για να ξέρω πια κανάλια υποστηρίζει. Είπαμε να το βοηθήσουμε το παιδί όχι να του δημιουργήσουμε προβλήματα. Να και το ΣΚ έκανα μια ακόμα απόπειρα για να φτιάξω ένα openwrt για το alix σε 10.3, έκανε κανονικά την εγκατάσταση με dd αλλά δεν μου ξεκίναγε, βέβαια με την συγκριμένη cf είχα από παλιά ένα θέμα συμβατότητας σε μερικά μηχανάκια.

----------


## GSF

> Σου είχα πει να με ενημερώσεις όταν θα είσαι έτοιμος για να ανοίξω το interface που κοιτάει κατευθείαν προς τα σένα με πιάτο, το ξέχασες εεε;
> 
> Ρίξε ένα τηλ. όταν μπορείς για more info και να δούμε σε τη συχνότητα μπορείς να σκανάρεις μην σου βάλω κάτι που είναι unsupported με το openwrt.


χεχε απλά ανεβήκαμε να δούμε τι ψάρια πιάνω αλλα δεν έπιανα τελικά... !! μόλις θα τα ετοιμάσω θα σου πώ δεν σε ξεχνάω  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Άλλη μια χαζοσελιδούλα από τα παλιά.
Τώρα υπηρεσία ακριβός δεν το λες αλλά συγκέντρωση γραφημάτων από τα mt για το traffic τον κόμβων τής Δάφνης και των bb των bb τούς.
http://traffic.nikolasc.awmn ή
http://10.25.176.81/traffic

----------


## JB172

Μου αρέσει που είσαι ζουζούνι και όλο ψάχνεσαι.  :: 
Στο Nikolasc - JB172-2, όταν πατήσεις την εικόνα και σου φέρει τα γραφήματα, διόρθωσε τις ονομασίες από Jb142-2 σε JB172-2

----------


## nikolas_350

> Μου αρέσει που είσαι ζουζούνι και όλο ψάχνεσαι. 
> Στο Nikolasc - JB172-2, όταν πατήσεις την εικόνα και σου φέρει τα γραφήματα, διόρθωσε τις ονομασίες από Jb142-2 σε JB172-2


Fix  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Άντε να κάνει καμιά λιακάδα να πάμε καμιά ταρατσάδα γιατί τα ζουζούνια όταν μένουν μέσα όλο μπουρδίτσες κάνουν σαν αυτές...

Στήθηκε το σερβεράκι με προσαρμογέα 3,5 > 2,5 ίντσες σε σκληρό από φορητό.
Ξαναλειτουργεί το http://books.kidsland.awmn από το Σχολικά βιβλία http://10.25.176.81
Διορθώσεις το http://hwnc.awmn (εκτός των wind) για παρακολούθηση forum από άλλες κοινότητες χωρίς inet
Αλλαγές στο http://command.nikolasc.awmn (κατάλογο της O'Reilly με εντολές σε linux)

----------


## nikolas_350

Up το hotspot που λειτουργεί με ένα usb tp-link tl-wn722n. Είδα να συνδέονται παλιοί γνώριμοι.
Σε g δεν κατάφερα να συνδεθώ αλλά έχοντας σαν mode b,g,n έβλεπε το κινητό μου συνδεμένο με Data rate 58,5 & 65 mpbs (Mcs 6-7 με 20MHz channel) με real traffic από web speedtest έως 11mbps 
Το κινητό μου όμως έχει μόνο b,g κάρτα.  :Confused: 

Το link με pama μεταφέρθηκε στον main router.
Το alix έχει κατέβει από τον ιστό για να μετακομίσει σε μια γωνιά της ταράτσας μήπως καταφέρω να αποκτήσω οπτική για ένα ακόμα link με Ηλιούπολη που μου κρύβεται πίσω από μια πολυκατοικία που έχω μπροστά από τον ιστό.

----------


## devilman

κοίτα και το proxy γιατι δεν μπαίνω πουθενα  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Νέος dns server στο 10.25.176.81
Στην επόμενη αναβάθμιση του router ο dns στο 10.25.176.65 δεν θα τρέχει πια σε bind και θα σταματήσει να είναι master για της ζώνες του κόμβου αλλά θα συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί ως forward για λόγους συμβατότητας.

Αλλαγές στο http://hwnc.awmn
Οι σελίδες των κοινοτήτων Ηρακλείου, Καρδίτσας, Μεσσηνίας, Πάτρας, Τρίπολης, Αιτωλοακαρνανίας & Αγρινίου φαίνεται είναι πλήρως λειτουργικές.

Στης υπόλοιπες σελίδες η χρήση απόλυτων ιντερνετικών παραπομπών εμποδίζει την φυλλομέτρηση ή την εμφάνιση στοιχείων μορφοποίησης μέσω του reverse proxy.

Εάν κάποιος έχει λογαριασμό σε κάποιες από αυτές της σελίδες ας μας δώσει feedback εάν γίνεται επιτυχώς το login.
Επίσης εάν υπάρχουν και άλλες ενεργές κοινότητες που δεν γνωρίσω, ενημερώστε με για να προστεθούν.
Ανοικτός πάντα σε παρατηρήσεις & προτάσεις για βελτίωση.

----------


## nikolas_350

Μάλλον λύθηκε το πρόβλημα με τα τυχαία reboot. 13 μέρες up time ο router μετά την εγκατάσταση mt 5.15 για πρώτη φορά μετά από αρκετά χρονιά χωρίς mikrolinux, quaqqa & bind.

Για τον καλό μας 
ή «τον κακό μας τον καιρό»
δεν εδώ…
freemeteo
meteo

----------


## nikolas_350

Το τρενάκι του kidsland δοκιμαστικά ζεσταίνει της μηχανές του για τρίτη χρονιά για μικρές αποδράσεις με τους πιτσιρικάδες μας.

Σχεδιασμένο με περιορισμούς πάνω στο υπάρχον hardware, στατική σελιδούλα στο σερβεράκι & samba shares στο mikrotik. Τα play list .m3u ανοίγουν κλασικά με vlc σε win και με αρκετούς players σε linux.

kidsland.gif
kidsland.awmn

----------


## nikolas_350

Δυστυχώς ο κόμβος ξέμεινε από internet.  ::  
Προσωρινά έχει γίνει μια τρίπλα αλλά όλες οι ιντερνετικές υπηρεσίες μάλλον θα υπολειτουργούν.
vpn απο internet εντελώς εκτός. Και όχι τίποτα άλλο άλλα θα χάσω και το όνομα στο dyndns εάν δεν σηκωθεί σε 3 μέρες.

edit: all back to normal

----------


## nikolas_350

Εχθές στον κόμβο παντρεύτηκε το routeros με μια ωραιότατη διανομή debian.
Λύθηκαν κάποια προβλήματα με το startup των υπηρεσιών στον σωστό χρόνο (αφού σηκωθούν τα interface για να μην χτυπάνε οι δαίμονες) και τώρα πραγματικά μπορούμε να σηκώσουμε ότι θέλουμε.
Μέχρι τώρα έχουν περαστεί απροβλημάτιστα apache2, mod-proxy-html, mysql, php, webmin, phpmyadmin, bind9, samba, vnc4server μέχρι gnome-desktop (καλά τίποτα πιο ελαφρύ δεν βρέθηκε να μπει  ::  ) και από πόρους μέχρι στιγμής στον atom έχει μια επιβάρυνση στη cpu μόνο κατά το start up συν ~150 mb ram 

Όλες οι υπηρεσίες του κόμβου θα προστίθενται σιγά σιγά στο νέο λειτουργικό και αφού δοκιμαστούν και αποδεικτή η σταθερότητα του και ότι δεν δημιουργεί προβλήματα στο router θα σταματήσει να λειτουργεί ο piii σαν server οπού υπάρχει περιορισμός με το storage.

----------


## nikolas_350

Όλες οι υπηρεσίες εκτός από το rosinfo έχουν μεταφερθεί στο frankenstein-mikro-debian

Απαλλάχτηκα από το γεμάτο ασυμβατότητες smb του mikrotik και πλέον τα shares για το kidsland γίνονται από την samba του debian για να είναι προσβάσιμα από παντού
δοκιμάστηκαν...
stand alone media players (egrade media tank) με smb://kidsland.awmn/kl
android από το site άνοιγμα των m3u με bsplayer 
λοιπές διανομές linux με vlc, totem, sm player
windows μόνο με vlc μη προσπαθείτε με wmp 

Είναι προσβάσιμα και από web στο http://kidsland.awmn/kl όπου ανοίγει με firefox & chrome μέσα στον browser (ίσως να θέλει vnc mozila plugin δεν ξέρω γιατί πάντα το βάζω)  :: 

Ευπρόσδεκτο κάθε feedback και παρατηρήσεις γιατί δοκιμές έχουν γίνει μόνο τοπικά.

----------


## tsatasos

Δοκίμασα με vlc και παίζουν κανονικά Νικόλα.
Και download από web κομπλέ.

----------


## nikolas_350

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Τάσο για τη δοκιμή.
Το άλλο σερβεράκι μετά από ένα reboot αρνήθηκε να ξανασηκωθεί λες και περίμενε τον αντικαταστάτη του για να παραδώσει το πνεύμα, οπότε το rosinfo προς το παρόν είναι εκτός.

----------


## marius

> Και download από web κομπλέ.


Και απο Καματερο αρκετα γρηγορο το κατεβασμα 2,3Mb/sec σταθερα!!

----------


## romias

Κατεβάζω από smb με 631 kb.Ftp δεν έχεις ανώνυμο ούτε awmn,κακός κατά την γνώμη μου,θα έπρεπε να το προτιμήσεις,μιας και το smb ενδείκνυται μόνο για τοπικές καταστάσεις,δεδομένου ότι σερβίρεις με λίνουξ.
Το smb://10.25.176.65/kl/movies/Arthur and the minimoys/Arthur and the minimoys.avi πχ,το κατεβάζω με 631kb και στον vlc μου κάνει κοψίματα για να γεμίσει το μπάφερ σε αντίθεση με το http://kidsland.awmn/kl/movies/Arthu...20minimoys.avi που παίζει καλά.Προτείνω τα m3u να δίνουν http διευθύνσεις.
Σε λίνουξ firefox το http://kidsland.awmn/kl/movies/Arthu...20minimoys.avi. παιζει μια χαρά με το τοτεμ προεπιλεγμένο.
Οι δοκιμές γίνανε σε λίνουξ μηχάνημα όπως θα κατάλαβες.Θυμάμαι ότι υπάρχει ένα θεματάκι στο streaming με τα κενά στα ονόματα σε windows vlc.Δεν εχω μηχάνημα να το τσεκάρω.
Έρχομαι σε σένα 


```
 Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. router.romias.awmn                0.0%    13    0.2   0.2   0.2   0.3   0.0
 2. 10.2.159.93                       0.0%    13    0.6   0.6   0.5   1.0   0.1
 3. 10.2.159.74                       0.0%    13    1.4   1.3   0.9   1.5   0.2
 4. gw-warlock.senius.awmn            0.0%    13    3.2   2.6   1.3   7.2   1.7
 5. gw-senius.anman.awmn              0.0%    12    9.0  19.3   3.0  40.5  11.2
 6. router.anman.rb433b.awmn          0.0%    12   19.3  21.3   2.9  46.8  13.1
 7. 10.2.20.253                       0.0%    12   52.1  40.2  20.2  59.5  13.1
 8. gw-a45-3.jb172-2.awmn             0.0%    12   63.6  53.2  23.6  85.7  19.5
 9. router.nikolasc.awmn              0.0%    12   74.5  57.9  27.4  76.2  17.3
```

Σε γενικές γραμμές,εξαιρετική και πολύ εύχρηστη υπηρεσία για όσους έχουν η είναι η αισθάνονται παιδιά.
Συγχαρητήρια

----------


## nikolas_350

Να το δούμε αυτό που λες αλλά δεν πιστεύω πως ο περιορισμός ταχύτητας είναι το πρωτόκολλο. Εάν θες δοκίμασε ξανά κάποια στιγμή και πες μου.

Η σημερινή κατάσταση του kidsland είναι η 3 ½ απόπειρα.
Δυο χρόνια πριν στην πρώτη είχα m3u link με ftp & smb. 
Δεν είχα δει τότε κάτι που περιορίζει την ταχύτητα σε smb, μάλιστα από τα δικά σου σχόλια μπορούσες να δεις hd και με time seek.
Η δεύτερη ήταν με το βολικό αλλά ακατάλληλο για mkv jinzora 
Στην τρίτη λόγω έλλειψης hardware τα shares δίνονταν με το smb του mikrotik. Τον ftp δεν θα μπορούσα να τον ανοίξω για ευνόητους λόγους.
Στην 3 & ½ είναι μεταφορά από το προηγούμενο μόνο που τώρα υπάρχει μέσα στο mikrotik και ολίγη από debian σε ρόλο server.

Και ftp μπορεί να μπει και σελίδες με player με script ψευδόstream έχω σκοπό να δοκιμάσω (για αυτό άνοιξε το http, όχι μόνο για να μπορεί να γίνει download) και real vnc streaming και πολλά ακόμα εάν και όταν χρόνος και όρεξη βρεθούν μαζί, καθώς το τρίτο συστατικό το χρήμα έχει εκλείψει από καιρό ενώ εδώ πάμε να φτιάξουμε ομελέτα χωρίς να σπάσουμε τα αβγά.  ::

----------


## romias

Τι μηχάνημα σερβίρει.έχεις κάνει top να δεις τι ψάρια πιάνει όταν στριμάρει;
Σίγουρα το http είναι ότι καλύτερο στα αλλα πας αν δεν έχεις apache.
Αλλά καλύτερα ας δοκιμάσουν και αλλοι 


```
http://kidsland.awmn/kl/movies/Alvin.And.The.Chipmunks/Alvin.And.The.Chipmunks.avi
smb://10.25.176.65/kl/movies/Alvin.And.The.Chipmunks/Alvin.And.The.Chipmunks.avi
```

Ποιο απο τα δυο λινκ παίζει καλύτερα με vlc πχ.

----------


## nikolas_350

Από θέμα buffering δεν μπορώ να το δω από εδώ, ας δοκιμάσει και κανένας άλλος να μάς πει.
Mε 4 ταυτόχρονα mkv η top δίνει σταθερά 0,7 % για κάθε ανοικτό apache και 2-3% για το smbd

----------


## nikolas_350

Kidsland 3 ½-b  :: 
Τα m3u από το site είναι πλέον σε http link
Παίζουν πλέων και με windows media player 12 (win7) δεν θυμάμαι εάν παίζει και με τον 11 των xp
Επίσης είναι πολύ πιο εύκολη η παρακολούθηση από συσκευές android από το site άνοιγμα με bsplayer.

Τώρα έχουμε και ftp ftp://kidsland.awmn/
Εάν κάποιος θέλει να δοκιμάσει και τα τρία πρωτόκολλα, να τα συγκρίνει σε ταχύτητα, ευκολία και δυνατότητες (π.χ time seek, next -prev) βρίσκονται στο http://kidsland.awmn/pl/

----------


## nstergi

πολυ χρησιμο

ευχαριστω για την υπηρεσια σου

νικος

----------


## nikolas_350

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Χρήσιμο δεν το λες αλλά ελπίζω να είναι διασκεδαστικό.
Για το wmp τον xp από ότι είδα δεν το παίζουν on the fly άλλα το κατεβαζόμουν πρώτα στην cash του tif.
Μικρά αρχεία μπορεί να ξεκινήσουν σχετικά γρήγορα αλλά τα μεγαλύτερα άστα να πάνε.

----------


## nikolas_350

Μέσα στης επόμενες μέρες θα γίνει αλλαγή του ενεργού εξοπλισμού στον κόμβο με embedded συσκευές για ακόμα μεγαλύτερη μείωση κατανάλωσης ρεύματος σε σχέση με έναν atom που υπάρχει τώρα σε ρόλο router-server.
Μετά την αλλαγή θα προκύψουν και 2-3 ελεύθερα interface.

Static & mirror web page πιστεύω θα λειτουργήσουν άμεσα και σε δεύτερο χρόνο θα δούμε τι θα γίνει και με της υπηρεσίες steaming.

----------


## nikolas_350

Ένα μικρό ατύχημα θα με εμποδίζει για λίγο καιρό από της ταράτσες και βαριές εργασίες ωστόσο δεν με σταματά από λοιπές αλλαγές στον κόμβο.
Ένα RB 435g έχει αναλάβει τα 3 ενεργά link που υπάρχουν αυτή την στιγμή συν ένα που είναι εκτός λειτουργίας με τον pama εδώ και καιρό.
Δεν συγκρίνεται βέβαια με την ωμή αλλά ανεκμετάλλευτη δύναμη του atom ο οποίος παρά το γεγονός ότι λειτουργούσε σαν router & server δεν χλόμιασε ποτέ πάνω από 25% cpu usage, ωστόσο μέχρι στιγμής μια χαρά τα πάει. Όλες οι υπηρεσίες παραμένουν στον atom μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η μεταφορά τούς σε συσκευή χαμηλής κατανάλωσης.

Πέρα από την κατανάλωση η αλλαγή του atom ήταν προγραμματισμένη γιατί δεν με κάλυπτε σαν hardware καθώς δεν υποστήριζε kvm για κάποιες δοκιμές που ήθελα.
Είχα ετοιμάσει ένα Ε-5700 με vt-x όπου με εξαντλητική δίαιτα (underclock & untervoltage) και 2 green hdd έφτασε σε κατανάλωση τον atom, μπορούσε να έχει έως 8 Gb ram και 4 sata και 2 pci για μερικά ακόμα wireless interface. Ο περιορισμός όμως του ιδιότυπου λειτουργικού για να δουλεύει σαν router & server είχε και αυτός τούς περιορισμούς του. Μόνο 2 Gb ram και μόνο 32bit για τα host του kvm.

Από τα 50 va μόνο του atom με 4 κάρτες και ένα green hdd έχει πέσει στα ~ 30-35 va 
με ......
rb 435g 
alix με routeros, όπου τώρα τρέχει το rosinfo.nikolasc.awmn, (ανοικτό πυρήνα και debian 6 squeeze που καλείται με chroot) με apache, php, mysql, bind, webmin, phpmyadmin, και ακόμα κάτι ψηλά. 
RSpro σε μια ελαφριά μετάλλαξη όπου μεταφέρονται οι υπηρεσίες.
1 green hdd usb 
switch, adsl router.

Kαι μένει ελεύθερος ο E5700 για όλες τής δοκιμές.

Από ελεύθερα interface και κάρτες υπάρχουν άφθονα, Από οπτική πάσχουμε και από χώρο στον ιστό.
Λίγο ασυμμάζευτα και ψιλοχύμα προς το παρόν.

----------


## nikolas_350

Χθες είχαμε 3-4 διακοπές & βυθίσεις ρεύματος. Μετά από αυτό το routerboard πέρναγε το πρώτο post αλλά δεν έκανε boot.
Μόνο με neinstall και εγκατάσταση από την αρχή λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Το τελευταίο backup δεν ήταν πλήρες, προστέθηκαν κάποια με το χέρι. Ελπίζω τα πιο βασικά να έχουν μπει.

Το πρωί βρήκε ο atom από την πρίζα. Όλες οι σελίδες, στατικές, mirrors & kidsland βγαίνουν πλέον από ένα RouterStation pro με ένα usb hdd.

Ευπρόσδεκτο κάθε feedback.

Νέο link με V.P.Wireless (#17346) Αγ. Αρτέμιο (Παγκράτι)
Προς το παρών χωρίς bgp

Link με Pama ξανά σε λειτουργία.

Έχει προστεθεί ένας μικρός ιστός στην γωνία της ταράτσα με θέα Υμηττό - Άνω Ηλιούπολη.

----------


## romias

Σφαίρα

----------


## nikolas_350

Το τάβλι θέλει υπομονή και η γκόμενα κυνήγι έλεγε ένας φίλος.
Τελικά ισχύει και για τα link.
Από την κοπή της πίτας τον έψηναν, χθες μας έκατσε.  :: 

Νέο link με ipduh με κάποιους περιορισμούς προς το παρών, το οποίο προσεχώς προορίζεται να γίνει το battlefield για το 3x3 mimo. Θα γίνει πόλεμος.......
Thanks και στον geioa για την συμμετοχή του.

----------


## geioa

εμεις ευχαριστουμε, παμε για τα καλυτερα λοιπον.....

----------


## tsatasos

Έτσι έτσι, μπράβο παιδιά  ::

----------


## Convict

> εμεις ευχαριστουμε, παμε για τα καλυτερα λοιπον.....


Θα σφυρίζουν τα megabit στα πιάτα... χεχε

Όρεξη να υπάρχει και όλα γίνονται.

Τα καλύτερα και από μένα.

----------


## Juan

Αυτά ειναι, μπράβο παιδιά.

----------


## ipduh

ωραία!, τώρα έχω το kidsland.awmn απέναντι

----------


## Juan

Χθες που είδα λίγο έπαιζε νερό το kidsland...

----------


## nikolas_350

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά.

Τα 6 link μοιράστηκαν σε 2 routerboard και 1 alix
Για το routing επιλέχθηκε force self & bgp.

Για το steaming, εδώ τουλάχιστον τα tv rip & sd τα βλέπουν από Εύβοια μέχρι Μεσσηνία. Θα είχατε πρόβλημα με ένα hd σε 5-6 ή και 10 hop ;  :: 

Αυτή την στιγμή υπάρχει αρκετός ενεργός εξοπλισμός και για άλλα link.

----------


## klarabel

Ωραίος ο Νίκος, αεικίνητος ... 
Ειμαι και εγώ στην σκέψη για κάτι τέτοιο.. χρόνο δεν έχω βρεί ακόμα.
Την καλησπέρα μου φίλε.

----------


## nikolas_350

Πρόβλημα με το internet.
mirrors, vpn, Σproxy down

----------


## nikolas_350

Μέσα στης επόμενες μέρες υπάρχει πιθανότητα οι υπηρεσίες του κόμβου να μην είναι προσβάσιμες για μικρά χρονικά διαστήματα καθώς θα γίνει μεταφορά σε νέο μηχάνημα.

----------


## nikolas_350

Με την ευκαιρία της προσωρινής μεταφοράς των υπηρετριών σε άλλο μηχάνημα έπεσε ένα μικρό φρεσκάρισμα.

freespot
(θα γίνουν διορθώσεις των link στο service )

Μετά την αλλαγή στο Google maps παίζουν και οι χάρτες
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το hwnc.awmn στης wind των κοινοτήτων. 
Έγινε διόρθωση στο forum.trwn από trwn.hwnc.awmn/forum

Το digitalschool εχει μεταφερθεί απο το digitalschool.minedu.gov.gr στο dschool.edu.gr
Θα προστεθούν και οι εξωτερικοί σύνδεσμοι ebooks.edu.gr photodentro.edu.gr e-me.edu.gr που μόλις είδα.

Το freemeteo είναι εκτός λειτουργίας καθώς κάνει redirect σε νέο σύνδεσμο.

Αυτά προς το παρόν.



Τα καλύτερα έρχονται....

----------


## nikolas_350

Ήταν δρομολογημένο για πριν το Πάσχα αλλά ως συνήθως το σύμπαν γελάει με αυτά του σχεδιάζουμε.
Kidsland4 under testing



Τα καλύτερα έρχονται....

----------


## klarabel

Γουστάρω το μουσικό θέμα.....!!! Ωραίος.

----------


## nikolas_350

Χα χα, επειδή σε βλέπω με μεγάλα γούστα με το κομμάτι, πάρε να το έχεις,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsbVHNiQpvA

Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας μας πει εάν παίζει ο mediabrowser με Internet Explorer
Σε ff & chrome πάντως και ότι έχω δοκιμάσει σε linux είναι ok.

----------


## klarabel

xaxa Thanx !!!

----------


## nikolas_350

Το link με Titana άλλαξε πιάτο και rb
Κάθε link του κόμβου αυτή τη στιγμή είναι μόνο του σε ένα από τα…
rb 433ah titanas
rb 435g jb-172-2
rb 911 tompap1
rb 912 ipduh

κάθονται ή κόβουν βόλτες
rb 911
alix

Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα γίνει μια ανακατάταξη και στα πιάτα για το νέο link με halek-2 Βύρωνα

----------


## nikolas_350

Μετά από ένα τετράμηνο χωρίς δυνατότητα για υπηρεσίες, ανασύρθηκαν προχείρως από παλιό backup σε ένα alix με aa τα..
downloads.openwrt.awmn
forum.openwrt.awmn

hwnc.awmn 
command.nikolasc.awmn 
meteo.nikolasc.awmn
και ένας dns server

----------


## nikolas_350

Το Web Site Story κατάφερε να στριμωχτεί στο alix.
Πέντε χρόνια μετά, έχει μουσειακή κυρίως αξίας.
Με την γνωστή παράφραση, απέκτησε και δεύτερο όνομα.
Once Upon A Time In The Web για τους νοσταλγούς του δικτύου μας.  :: 

Από τα 3 rb που δρομολογούν κίνηση δικτύου, αφαιρεθήκαν pppoe, vpn, default gateway κλπ, όπου ανατέθηκαν σε ανεξάρτητη συσκευή.

Με 5 rb (rb 911 & rb 912 στης γωνίες της ταράτσας, rb 433ah στον ιστό, 435g για το inet, alix owrt για κάποια service σύνολο έως 13 θεσης για wlan) μαζί με dsl και 2 μικρά switch, η κατανάλωση μετρήθηκε στα 36 va

----------


## nikolas_350

Οι υπηρεσίες από το alix λόγο περιορισμού χώρου, μεταφέρθηκαν σε ένα rb 912 με openwrt chaos calmer rc1 & usb hdd.
Για κάποιο λόγο το τεράστιο config του hwnc δεν αναγνωρίζετε σωστά.


Αύριο κλείνουν τα Δημοτικά σχολεία.
Οπότε είναι μια καλή στιγμή για ένα pre preview του kidsland 5

----------


## nikolas_350

Παλιός γνώριμος από το παρελθόν.
speedtest & rosinfo 
Μπορείτε να περνάτε ελεύθερα τα routers σας για στατιστικά εάν έχετε κάνει τα παρακάτω με user/pass awmn/awmn

Τα virtual host αργότερα όταν θα μεταφερθούν οι υπηρεσίες από διάφορα sbc σε ένα raspberry pi.

----------


## Convict

Εγώ στη θέση σου θα έλεγα για εκείνο το γαμάτο λινκάκι που έβγαλες με τον.... χμμμ κάτσε να θυμηθώ ρε γμτ, μα πως τον λένε τον άτιμο....

----------


## nikolas_350

Μετά από ενάμισι μήνα δοκιμών μπορεί να το πάρει το ποτάμι.
Νέο link με convict!!!
 ::

----------


## Convict

> Μετά από ενάμισι μήνα δοκιμών μπορεί να το πάρει το ποτάμι.
> Νέο link με convict!!!


Απο το στόμα μου το πήρες.....

----------


## sv1gzv



----------


## nikolas_350

Άντε και με όνομα

http://speedtest.nikolasc.awmn/
http://rosinfo.awmn/

two more on the rail...

----------


## sv1gzv

ωραίος 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikolas_350

Φάση 1 : experimental html5 media server @ low power equipment
Όταν λέμε low power το εννοούμε. Αυτή τη στιγμή τρέχει σε ένα rb912 με openwrt
done 

Φάση 2 : δημιουργία κλώνου του σε ένα raspberry pi 
done 
και δοκιμή με round robin load balancing
under testing στο action.nikolasc.awmn

Φάση 3 : εύρεση κόμβου/ων που να θέλει/μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει μερικά ακόμα.


teaser

----------


## JB172

> Φάση 3 : εύρεση κόμβου/ων που να θέλει/μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει μερικά ακόμα.


Παρών

----------


## trendy

Μπορούμε να το δοκιμάσουμε και με το raspi μου.

----------


## nikolas_350

Ωραία!!
Μέχρι το βραδάκι πιστεύω θα έχω κάνει την δοκιμή τοπικά με 2 μηχανάκια για να δούμε εάν τεχνικά παίζει κάτι τέτοιο και μιλάμε με pm για το τι αποθηκευτικό χώρο μπορώ να σας υπολογίζω.

----------


## Convict

εεεε
είμαι και γω εδώ.

----------


## nikolas_350

Σύμφωνα με την wind ο κόμβος θα κλείσει 10 χρόνια λειτουργίας σε λίγες μέρες.
Birthday cake δικτυακά δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να κεράσω, τουλάχιστον να φιλέψω κάτι άλλο. Δυναμικό περιεχόμενο, δυνατότητα αναζήτησης, poster, περιγραφές και άλλα ωραία στο www.kidsland.awmn
Για linux προς το παρόν παίζει μόνο με chromium 
5+ χρόνια kidsland, φτάσαμε στην ver. 6 . Χρόνος και έκδοση.

Τάκη, εάν δεν δώσεις feedback θα σπάσεις παράδοση ετών.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Πέτρα που κυλά ποτέ δεν χορταριάζει.

----------


## romias

Η υπηρεσία τα σπάει. Παίζει κανονικά με firefox.
Τα κουμπάκια διαγ, αντιγραφη κτλπ δεν είναι ενεργά ετσί;

Υγ. Να τα εγκαταστήσει

----------


## nikolas_350

Ευχαριστώ πολύ 

Είναι ενεργά μόνο για το admin panel

Και εσύ πολύχρωμος και πάντα εντοιχισμένος!!!
 ::

----------


## chrismarine

έχω στήσει σε ένα rpi2 osmc (kodi) και προσπαθώ να προσθέσω δικτυακή τοποθεσία http kidsland.awmn αλλά δεν την βλέπει ,υπάρχει άλλως τρόπος να δω το περιεχόμενο πχ ftp η smb κτλ ?

----------


## nikolas_350

Σε μεταφορά από άλλο θέμα για να μην είμαστε off topic



> Κατι-τις σε streaming θα ηταν πιο εποικοδομητικο νομιζω... Οι απαιτησεις μας ειναι μεγαλυτερες απο τον Santa ΝικολαC...


Εδώ δεν είναι Γερμανία που τα δώρα τα φέρνει ο Sankt Nikolaus
Τα καλά παιδάκια πρέπει να κάτσουν υπομονετικά κάτω από το χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο και να περιμένουν την στιγμή που μπορούν να ανοίξουν τα δώρα τους.
Εάν το κάνουν πριν την ώρα τους χάνεται η μαγεία.
Επίσης κάτσε καλά γιατί κανένας Santa ή Αι δεν φέρνει δώρα σε παιδάκια άτακτα και μαρτυριάρικα. 
 ::   :: 

@Crish περιμένω αποτελέσματα από την δοκιμή.

----------


## chrismarine

τέλειο Νικολα έτσι δουλευει (http://kidsland.awmn/movies/) πάει σαρώνει με movie database και σου βγάζει όλες τις πληροφορίες !! ,είχα κάνει λάθος διαδρομή (http://kidsland.awmn/hall/)
επίσης όταν βάζεις την διαδρομή στο kodi βάζεις χωρίς http:// (kidsland.awmn) καθώς έχεις επιλέξει πριν το είδος της πηγής " http ", "ftp" κ.α ,και εκεί που γράφει απομακρυσμένη διαδρομή (movies/)
σε ευχαριστώ και πολύχρονος για αύριο .

----------


## nikolas_350

Να είσαι καλά, ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Ναι το hall έχει τις σελίδες προβολής και όχι το περιεχόμενο.

----------


## nkar

Ωραιο

----------


## nikolas_350

Ένα μεγάλο εγχείρημα κάνει τα πρώτα του βήματα.


Σαν frond end έχει το videodb για την εύκολη εισαγωγή, συλλογή δεδομένων, αρχειοθέτηση και προβολή πληροφοριών σχετικά με ταινίες όπου έχει πειραχτεί ώστε να μας δίνει περισσότερα custom πεδία, έχουν προστεθεί youtube trailer, extra photo, downloads link για playlist, subs καθώς και ενσωματωμένοι players html5 μαζί με εξωτερικούς υπότιτλους για τα mp4 ή τα κλασσικά plugin wmp/vlc για τα mkv με τους υπότιτλους στο container του mkv.

Στο πρώτο σκέλος της (όπου είναι έτυμο και λειτουργικό) έχει σαν στόχο την ενημέρωση για το τι παίζεται ή θα παιχτεί στους κινηματογράφους (προσεχώς) σαν ευρετήριο με την υπόθεση, trailer, photo και πληροφορίες σχετικά με αυτές.
More info action-movies.awmn και για account εντός.

Επίσης δίνει τη δυνατότητα να προστεθούν και ταινίες που ανήκουν στην κατηγορία των public domain (χωρίς ενεργά πνευματικά δικαιώματα) και την προβολή μέσω των web players

Έχει σχεδιαστεί έτσι ώστε η υπηρεσία να μην είναι κεντροποιημένη αλλά να βασίζετε στην συμμετοχή και συνεργατική προσφορά των χρηστών της, με λίγα λόγια ο δημιουργός της προσφέρει μόνο την πλατφόρμα.

Τεχνικά αυτό που χρειάζεται από τους συμμετέχοντες είναι ένας http server* και εργασία για την προσθήκη του υλικού.
Συσκευές τύπου raspberry είναι ιδανικές για αυτό το σκοπό. Είναι μικρές, δεν καταναλώνουν ρεύμα για να σκεπτόμαστε την 24ωρη λειτουργία τους και οι επιδόσεις τους είναι υπέρ αρκετές.

*Έχουν γίνει στο παρελθόν δοκιμές και με άλλες συσκευές χαμηλής κατανάλωσης (με λίγο παραπάνω hack) και ενός usb hdd με πολύ θετικά αποτελέσματα.
http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=38209
http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=39409


Στα πλαίσια της σχεδίασης έχει υπολογιστεί ότι κάποια στιγμή το περιεχόμενο μπορεί να είναι κοινό σε κάποιους server όπου υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για διαμοιρασμό του φόρτου είτε τυχαία (round robin dns) είτε στον πλησιέστερο γεωγραφικά (anycast)


Αυτά και άλλα πολλά περιμένουν την συμμετοχή σας, όπου θα κρίνουν την επιτυχία και την βιωσιμότητα της υπηρεσίας.

Περισσότερα how to & tips είναι υπό σχεδιασμό και υλοποίηση σύντομα κοντά σας.

----------


## romias

Χρόνια πολλά Νικόλα.
Αντι να σου κάνουμε δώρο για την γιορτή σου κάνεις εσύ στην κοινότητα δώρο μια εξαιρετική υπηρεσία.

----------


## Convict

Νικόλα Χρόνια Πολλά και ότι επι8υμείς.  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά.

Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο δώρο από το βλέπεις κίνηση σε μια υπηρεσία.
Πολλή περισσότερο όταν έστω και από περιέργεια μπαίνουν άτομα που δεν συχνάζουν πια στο forum.

----------


## nikolas_350

Update στο kidsland που υποστηρίζει πια και subs με firefox, chrome, edge.
Προστέθηκαν μερικά ξενόγλωσσα (μη μεταγλωττισμένα).
Για να μην μπερδεύονται οι μικροί μας φίλοι, έχουν διαφορετικό owner για πιο εύκολο φιλτράρισμα.

filters.jpg

----------


## gas

Μπραβο Νικόλα,
Η υπηρεσια αυτη μπορω να πω οτι εχει σιγουρα τους περισοτερους και πιο ευχαριστημενους οπαδους.
Πραγματικα σε ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## nikolas_350

Ευχαριστώ Κώστα. 
Δεν χρειάζεται να πω πως όποιος θέλει να συνεισφέρει με υλικό, περιγραφές στα Ελληνικά, καταχωρίσεις κλπ με εύκολο τρόπο, είμαι γενικά πολύ open
 ::

----------


## nikolas_350

http://nat.nikolasc.awmn/

Για όποιον θέλει να το βάλει στον server του, ακολουθεί ο κώδικας 
Απλά το μετονομάζετε σε index.php και το ρίχνεται στο dir /virtual host που θέλετε.

Όποιος κατέχει του κάνει ότι βελτιώσεις νομίζει 
ας δείξει επιείκεια δεν έχω ξαναπιάσει php
 ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Το δικτυακό περιεχόμενο του kidsland απέκτησε σιαμαίο αδελφάκι.

Ακούνε και τα δυο κάτω από το ίδιο όνομα μεσώ round robin dns, διανέμονται τυχαίως τους χρήστες σε ένα από τους δυο servers.

Το ttl δοκιμαστικά αυτή τη στιγμή είναι στα 10 sec.

Εάν παρόλα αυτά συναντήσετε κάποιο πρόβλημα, παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με.

Και ένα ακόμα κλασσικό web traceroute
http://trace.nikolasc.awmn

----------


## Cha0s

Κομπλέ το βλέπω και από τις 2 IPs  :: 

Ωραίος!

Πως κάνεις sync τα data μεταξύ των 2 μηχανημάτων; Manually ή έχεις σετάρει τίποτα sexy;  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Προς το παρών δεν χρειάζεται κάποιος περίπλοκος συγχρονισμός
Η δυναμική σελίδα είναι μοναδική και το υπόλοιπο περιεχόμενο δεν ανανεώνεται συχνά και κυρίως όχι αυτόματα.
Από την ανάλυση των logs φαίνεται ότι πέρα από τον διαμοιρασμό των χρηστών, υπό περιπτώσεις μπορεί να γίνει διαμοιρασμός και στο ίδιο stream από τον ίδιο χρήστη.

----------


## nikolas_350

Ένα refresh στα network tools του κόμβου.
rosinfo
Στατιστικά για routerOS με ping, cpu usage, uptime, wifi signal, traffic 
login με awmn/awmn για να περάσετε και τον δικό σας router

speedtest
Κλασσικό mini speedtest της ookla (σημερινό update γιατί έληξε το σκασμένο) 

nat
Δείχνει την ip με την οποία σας βλέπει ο server. Σε περίπτωση που βγαίνετε πίσω από nat ή μέσω proxy εμφανίζει την web page του router από τον οποίο βγαίνετε. 

trace
Δείχνει την διαδρομή από τον κόμβο προς ένα δικτυακό προορισμό.

path
Νέο εργαλείο υπό εξέλιξη.
Από router όπου έχει μόνο μια διεπαφή και δεν είναι κορμού, εξάγει τα bgp as path από τα routes και τα ταξινομεί σύμφωνα με το length, συνδέει τα as σε λογικά ζευγάρια (κόμβους που έχουν μεταξύ τους link) και τα αποθηκεύει σε ένα πίνακα μαζί με το length. 
Ελέγχει εάν το προτελευταίο as υπάρχει ήδη στον πίνακα, εάν υπάρχει το ίδιο as με μικρότερο length (πιθανώς αποσυρμένο path φάντασμα που δημιουργεί σκουλικότρυπα) και εάν υπάρχουν prepend μέσα σε ένα path.

Τα πιθανώς λανθασμένα αποτελέσματα προβάλλονται στο πρώτο frame ενώ στο δεύτερο υπάρχουν περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## nikolas_350

Για τις επόμενες μέρες ??? δεν θα είναι δυνατή η πρόσβαση στης υπηρεσίες του κόμβου.
Πάλι κάποιος ασελγεί πάνω στο routing και πήρε μπάλα και τους dns & web server μου.

----------


## nikolas_350

Back in business δειλά δειλά.
Ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να αλλάξει η κατάσταση, τι να κάνουμε είναι στο στόχαστρο.

----------


## nikolas_350

Στα πλαίσια εξοικείωσης με τεχνολογίες που δεν μου έχει δοθεί η ευκαιρία να γνωρίσω, δοκιμών και πειραματισμού, το routing του κόμβου από full mesh έχει μετατραπεί σε route reflector. Προς το παρόν χωρίς cluster ( redundant) αν και είναι στα άμεσα σχέδια μου. 
Το μοναδικό μηχάνημα που είναι υπεύθυνο για το routing πια είναι ένα alix. Θα υπάρχει σχετικά στενή παρακολούθηση όσο μπορώ από μένα, όσο και από monitor tools.

Για ένα μικρό χρονικό διάστημα θα χρησιμοποιηθεί routerOS ver 5.26. 


ibgp-topo.jpg

----------


## nikolas_350

Της τελευταίες 2 μέρες η δ.ε.η μας τσάκισε στης διακοπές. Με την επαναφορά του ρεύματος δεν κάνει σωστή εκκίνηση το rb 912 όπου εκτελεί χρέη master dns στης ζώνες για της υπηρεσίες του κόμβου.

Προστέθηκε μέσω της wind από εχθές και δεύτερος που τρέχει σε raspberry. Ακούει στο 10.25.176.88 και λογικά ακόμα και εάν δεν απαντάει ο πρώτος θα εξυπηρετεί ο δεύτερος.

edit: κάποιος από τους δίσκους πρέπει να έχει βγει off στο raspberry 
θα το δω το απόγευμα

----------


## Juan

Μιας και τα έχεις στήσει, δεν κάνεις μια ενημέρωση στο φορουμ και μετά ένα ελεγχόμενο DoS ;

----------


## nikolas_350

Disk ok, φτηνά την γλιτώσαμε 

@juan 
ενημέρωση στο φορουμ θέλεις για ποιο πράγμα. How to για το route reflection;
και μετά ένα ελεγχόμενο DoS ;
φτου κακά , κακές λέξεις
Δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στο δίκτυο με πριν 3-4 εβδομάδες. Γενικά κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο είτε κακόβουλα είτε με εντελώς διαφορετικό τρόπο για να δεις τα όρια του δίκτυο, να βρεις τα αδύναμα / τρωτά σημεία. Με ενημέρωση ότι θα ξεκινήσει τότε, θα διαρκέσει τόσο και 100 ανθρώπους να το παρακολουθούν κατά την γέννηση και εξέλιξη του.

Τώρα δεν έχουμε μάθει τόσα όσα θα μπορούσαμε να μάθουμε από όλο αυτό το χαμό πέρα από το ότι μπορεί κάποιος να στείλει το δίκτυο αδιάβαστο.
Ελάχιστοι ξέρουν τι γράφουν τα φίλτρα που έχουμε και εάν κάνουν αυτό που γράφτηκε να κάνουν.
Κανείς δεν παρακολουθούσε τα ver <=5 που τους έχουμε ρίξει ευθύνες για να πειστεί ο κόσμος για αυτά που γράφονται και γενικά δεν ξημέρωσε μια πιο λαμπρή μέρα για το δίκτυο, μάλλον προς το πιο μουντή θα έλεγα.

----------


## Juan

Το αίτημα μου εισακούστηκε  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Μέσα σε λιγότερο από μια εβδομάδα πιάστηκαν δυο φαντάσματα να έχουν δημιουργηθεί από τον ver 5.26 router μου. Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν σχετικά σφικτά φίλτρα στο μέγεθος του path length που δεν τα αφήνει να βγουν στους bgp peers μου, ωστόσο εμφανίζονται στους routers του κοινού AS.
Πρακτικά επιβεβαιώθηκε ότι είχα δει και στο lab με τα vm.

Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα γυρίσει το set up στην προηγούμενη κατάσταση.


[Summer mode on]

Καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους !

----------


## nikolas_350

Το usb to sata στο RB912 μας άφησε χρόνους . Τα data στον δίσκο βρίσκονται στην θέση τους.
Προσωρινά εκτός λειτουργίας o dns στο 10.25.176.81 (έγινε αφαίρεση στην wind για της ζώνες) και τα
wss.nikolasc.awmn
τα mirrors 
command.nikolasc.awmn
meteo.nikolasc.awmn
openrepo.awmn
καθώς και το round robin του kidsland

----------


## nikolas_350

Αυτός που τελικά μας χαιρέτισε αποχωρώντας ήταν ο δίσκος 
Το s.m.a.r.t δεν μπορεί καν να ολοκληρωθεί.

Ερχόμενα μας χαιρετούν και 2 νέα network tools 
(looking glass για routerOS & quagga)
http://path.awmn/lg-m
http://path.awmn/lg
 ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Μια μικρή παραλλαγή του traceroute σε tracepath όπου μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει έναν έλεγχο για ασυμμετρίες προς / από τον κόμβο.

Επειδή άρχισαν να μαζεύονται πολλά εργαλεία, μπήκαν μερικά link στο path.awmn

----------


## nikolas_350

Με λίγο πείραγμα, μέσα από το looking glass για routerOS μπορεί να εκτελέσει μικρά scripts.
Έτσι για δοκιμή το visual trace σε web μορφή.
Προστέθηκε και το prefix για κάθε κόμβο που ¨περνάει¨ (έτσι να έχει μπούγιο)

----------


## nikolas_350

Άλλο ένα script που μπορεί να εκτελεστεί μέσα από το looking glass 
Συγκρίνει τα prefix που κάνει advertise εάν υπάρχουν στο routing table.
g0.jpg

Στατιστικά υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα να εμφανιστεί λανθασμένα κάποιο prefix λόγο flapping
g1.jpg

Το script υπάρχει και εδώ για stand alone χρήση.
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...334#post566334

----------


## nikolas_350

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...698#post565698




> path
> Νέο εργαλείο υπό εξέλιξη.
> Από router όπου έχει μόνο μια διεπαφή και δεν είναι κορμού, εξάγει τα bgp as path από τα routes και τα ταξινομεί σύμφωνα με το length, συνδέει τα as σε λογικά ζευγάρια (κόμβους που έχουν μεταξύ τους link) και τα αποθηκεύει σε ένα πίνακα μαζί με το length. 
> Ελέγχει εάν το προτελευταίο as υπάρχει ήδη στον πίνακα, εάν υπάρχει το ίδιο as με μικρότερο length (πιθανώς αποσυρμένο path φάντασμα που δημιουργεί σκουλικότρυπα) και εάν υπάρχουν prepend μέσα σε ένα path.
> 
> Τα πιθανώς λανθασμένα αποτελέσματα προβάλλονται στο πρώτο frame ενώ στο δεύτερο υπάρχουν περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.



Το παραπάνω tool σκίζει την cpu καθώς και την sd για να αποθηκεύσει το output, για αυτό δεν γινόταν προγραμματισμένη περιοδικά εκτέλεση του.
Με το looking glass και μερικές αλλαγές στο script, μπορούμε να το έχουμε on demand ( εε.. θέλει 1-2 min για να ολοκληρωθεί και να μας φέρει αποτελέσματα)
2331.jpg

Ένας πρόχειρος οδηγός με τα πιθανά λάθη που μπορεί να βρει το script http://path.awmn/lg-m/guide/

----------


## senius

Χωρίς να θέλω να πάω την κουβέντα αλλού η να υπονοήσω κάτι, στις υπηρεσίες σου οπού είναι πολύτιμες για το δίκτυο μας, υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλεις κανένα σκριπτακι σε live έκδοση , ----> ποιος φράζει ποιον .... σήμερα?
Θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεος !

Ευχαριστώ Νικολα.

----------


## nikolas_350

Για να απαντήσω κατευθείαν στο ερώτημα σου θα σου πω πως αυτό ακριβός κάνει. 
Βρίσκει ανωμαλίες που οφείλονται σε προβλήματα που μπορεί να προκαλούν τα ίδια τα μηχανήματα μας, από λάθος ρυθμίσεις ή αμέλειες είτε έχουν μπει από χέρι. Όλα αυτά για το layer 3 (routing) από όση πληροφορία μπορεί να έχει ένας μόνο κόμβος μέσα από τον bgp routing table.

Για το layer 4 και πάνω για να γίνει αυτό εφικτό θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει πρόσβαση σε ένα πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό μηχανημάτων με δυνατότητα να κάνει ένα βασικό traceroute για να μπορεί να βρίσκει προβλήματα που δημιουργούνται από firewall, λανθασμένα nat (πολύ περισσότερο όταν συνδυάζονται με ασυμμετρίες) κλπ.

Για μένα όταν μπαίνουμε σε ένα δίκτυο όπως το awmn, ο ο/τα routers στην ταράτσα δουλεύουν για το δίκτυο. Τα υπόλοιπα με ευαίσθητα δεδομένα για internet, vpn, firewall στο lan μας, pcc, trafic shaping, limit και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο θα πρέπει να γίνονται αλλού. Δεν βλέπω κανέναν λόγο που να με εμποδίζει να έχω ένα τουλάχιστον read access που να μπορώ να δώσω σε όλο τον κόσμο για να α) δει το πόσο διάφανο είναι ένα μηχάνημα β) να το χρησιμοποιήσει για επίλυση προβλημάτων δικτύου. Αυτή εξάλλου είναι και η λειτουργία του looking glass που έχω ξεκινήσει.

Και επειδή σωστά θα μου πεις ότι δεν έχουν όλοι την πολυτέλεια να έχουν ξεχωριστά μηχανήματα, να θυμίσω την δυνατότητα μέσα από το webfig να υπάρχουν skin με το τι επιτρέπουμε να δει κάποιος και το τι δυνατότητες θα έχει.

Περίπου 2 χρόνια πριν
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=38979

*Monitor δικτύου σε mikrotik με webfig skins*



> Θα μπορούσε να δημιουργηθεί ένα profile skin σε κάθε κόμβο που μπορεί βέβαια να το υποστηρίξει (καιρός να φύγουν και κάτι μαϊμουδοδεινόσαυροι από την μέση) με only read και test access με τα πιο βασικά και όχι ευαίσθητα δεδομένα που μπορεί να έχει ο κάθε ένας. Έτσι ώστε σε περίπτωση ενός προβλήματος όπως τον τελευταίοι κακό χαμό στην δρομολόγηση να μπορούν να βγουν κάποια συμπεράσματα πχ. wireless registration, ip routes, bgp peers, traceroute κλπ
> 
> Αφού το δίκτυο δεν έχει μια κεντρική διαχείριση όπως θα είχε μια εταιρία με συγκεκριμένο οργανόγραμμα και είναι όλα λίγο φλου, ενώ βασιζόμαστε στη διαφάνεια της κίνησης που πρέπει να παρέχει ο κάθε ένας από εμάς, είναι μια πιθανή λύση να βγει μια άκρη σε κάποια ακραία προβλήματα.


Η τότε προσπάθεια ήταν λάθος , προσπαθώντας μέσα από ένα metarouter, ωστόσο γίνεται.
Νομίζω το είχαν κάνει και στην Πάτρα.

Αφού τόσα χρόνια μέσα από το δίκτυο δεν καταφέραμε πάντα με επιτυχία να επικοινωνήσουν οι άνθρωποι παρά μόνο τα μηχανήματα μας σε επίπεδο tcp/ip και αφού όπως πάει το πράγμα με ξεροκεφαλιές, πείσματα και ποιος θα περάσει το δικό του θα το χάσουμε και αυτό, τότε ή θα πρέπει να μην παίζουμε ΠΟΤΕ με την διάφανη διακίνηση των δεδομένων για να μπορούμε να την επικαλούμαστε ή θα πρέπει όταν το κάνουμε να μπορούμε πρώτοι εμείς να δείξουμε ότι είμαστε στον σωστό δρόμο.

Αφού έχεις αναφέρει αμέτρητες φορές ότι έχεις τον έλεγχο ενός πολύ μεγάλου μέρους του δικτύου θα είναι παιχνιδάκι. Είσαι μέσα;

----------


## nikolas_350

Μικρή αλλαγή στο visual trace.

multivtrace.jpg

Αντί να εμφανίζει μόνο μια διαδρομή, εμφανίζει όλες της διαθέσιμες και μαρκάρει την προτιμητέα ως >active<

----------


## nikolas_350

Τελευταία την έχω καταβρεί με την script του RouterOS αφού χωρίς να έχω επαφή με καμιά γλώσσα προγραμματισμού, μπορώ να κάνω σχεδόν ότι μου κατέβει στο μυαλό.

Τα καλά της, μιλάει κατευθείαν με τον router, αφού είναι ο router. Αυτό την κάνει τέλεια για δικτυακούς & routing ελέγχους
Δεν χρειάζεται extra εξοπλισμό, server και 24/7 μηχανήματα.
Το καλύτερο από όλα, δεν χρειάζεται να τρεχουν από ένα κεντρικό σημείο.
Με εγκατεστημένη βάση με πάνω από 400 μηχανάκια μέσα στο δίκτυο αυτό μπορεί να γίνεται από πολλαπλά σημεία. Sky's the limit. 

Δεν χρειάζεται καν να πω ότι οτιδήποτε από αυτά που έχουν ανέβει είναι στην διάθεση όποιου θέλει να συμμετέχει στη διάγνωση προβλημάτων, δημιουργία στατιστικών και γενικά σε μια πολλή μεγάλη γκάμα εργαλείων που μπορούν να δημιουργηθούν. 

Τα κακά της , εε έχει και αυτή τα όρια της . Ιδιαίτερα με πολύ μεγάλα output.
Δεν προορίζεται για υπηρεσίες αλλά για δικτυακά εργαλεία. Οπότε ξεχνάμε όμορφα πολύχρωμα πραγματάκια.
Ωστόσο σε αυτό ήρθε ο geolos να με διαψεύσει με το http://domains.awmn

Το ένα χέρι νίβει το άλλο και το δίκτυο κέρδισε ένα αρκετά χρήσιμο πιστεύω εργαλείο monitoring και όχι μόνο. Εάν βρεθούν λάθη ή παραλήψεις παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με.

Χρήστο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## geolos

> Τελευταία την έχω καταβρεί με την script του RouterOS αφού χωρίς να έχω επαφή με καμιά γλώσσα προγραμματισμού, μπορώ να κάνω σχεδόν ότι μου κατέβει στο μυαλό.
> 
> Τα καλά της, μιλάει κατευθείαν με τον router, αφού είναι ο router. Αυτό την κάνει τέλεια για δικτυακούς & routing ελέγχους
> Δεν χρειάζεται extra εξοπλισμό, server και 24/7 μηχανήματα.
> Το καλύτερο από όλα, δεν χρειάζεται να τρεχουν από ένα κεντρικό σημείο.
> Με εγκατεστημένη βάση με πάνω από 400 μηχανάκια μέσα στο δίκτυο αυτό μπορεί να γίνεται από πολλαπλά σημεία. Sky's the limit. 
> 
> Δεν χρειάζεται καν να πω ότι οτιδήποτε από αυτά που έχουν ανέβει είναι στην διάθεση όποιου θέλει να συμμετέχει στη διάγνωση προβλημάτων, δημιουργία στατιστικών και γενικά σε μια πολλή μεγάλη γκάμα εργαλείων που μπορούν να δημιουργηθούν. 
> 
> ...


Νικόλα εισαι χρυσό παιδί.
Εγω σε ευχαριστω για την συνεισφορά σου  :: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## nikolas_350

Test your dns server από τον κόμβο 6801
http://path.awmn/lg-m/

Step1
Επιλέγετε τον router 10.25.176.253
1.jpg

Step2
Γράφετε την ip του dns server που θέλετε να δοκιμάσετε
Από το drop down menu επιλέγετε το set ip for script
2.jpg

Step 3
Στο κάτω παράθυρο φαίνεται η εντολή που προωθείται στον router
Επιλέγουμε το Test your DNS Server (only from 253 router)
3.jpg

Περιμένουμε……
Μετά από λίγο θα εμφανιστούν τα αποτελέσματα από 77 ερωτήματα dns που σας έχει στείλει η σελίδα με τον χρόνο για το κάθε ένα, τις ip που επίλυσε (ή τα domain σε 2 reverse) και στο τέλος τον συνολικό χρόνο μαζί με το ποσοστό αποτυχίας (σε όσα δεν κατάφερε να επιλύσει) 
4as.jpg

Σε περίπτωση που υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά time out η σύνδεση με τον router κλείνει . Μπορείτε όμως να πάρετε τα αποτελέσματα στο χέρι με το take your result μόλις ολοκληρωθεί ο έλεγχος (εάν δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ο έλεγχος, παίρνεται τα αποτελέσματα του προηγούμενου).


Είναι Prebeta και δεν είναι multyuser  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Ο Κόμβος είναι σε κατάσταση μειωμένης λειτουργικότητας.
Στο link με Tompap1 το απέναντι router δεν βλέπει το υπόλοιπο lan του. Είναι πολύ στενό το κουτί/πάνελ που στεγάζεται με αποτέλεσμα να τραβάει ζόρι το rj45 από το καλώδιο που το πιέζει και πιθανότατα ξεκόλλησε.
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...519#post557519 
Δεν αναμένεται να επισκευαστεί πριν της γιορτές.

Το sxt που ήταν ευγενική χορηγία του convict για τις δοκιμές σε ac επέστρεψε στον κάτοχο του για να επιλυθεί πρόβλημα hardware στον κόμβο του. Από υλικό για αντικατάσταση υπάρχει να φάνε και οι κότες αλλά προσωρινά τα διάφορα script που τρέχαν είναι ορφανά μέχρι να γίνουν ανακατατάξεις.

----------


## nikolas_350

Υπάρχει μια πλειάδα από script που έχουν αναπτυχτεί σε RouterOS με σκοπό να κάνουν διάφορους δικτυακούς ελέγχους. Όπως έχω γράψει και πιο πάνω έχει επιλεγεί αυτός ο τρόπος όχι γιατί είναι ο καλύτερος αλλά γιατί είναι ο πιο απλός εάν θέλει κάποιος να συμμετέχει με την συλλογή πληροφορίας από διάφοροι σημεία του δικτύου (κόμβους) χωρίς να χρειάζεται έξτρα εξοπλισμός.

Αυτόν τον καιρό ολοκληρώθηκε ένας έλεγχος γύρο από το dns
Βρίσκει τους ενεργούς Name Server και Domain του δικτύου (πάντα μόνο για το awmn) και δοκιμάζει κάθε NS εάν μπορεί να επιλύσει όλα τα domain καθώς και τον χρόνο που χρειάζεται για όλες της επιτυχημένες απαντήσεις (οι κάθε αποτυχημένη μπορεί να χρειαστεί έως 10 sec οπότε δεν καταμετρούνται)
http://nettools.awmn/benchmark/

Επίσης παρουσιάζει αντίστοιχα κάθε Domain από πόσους NS δεν επιλύθηκε
http://nettools.awmn/error/ 

Το γιατί προκύπτουν τόσα προβλήματα σε κάτι τόσο βασικό όπως η λειτουργία των dns είναι ένα θέμα που μπορεί να αναλυθεί πιο εύκολα πια με αυτό το εργαλείο, πολύ περισσότερο εάν έχουμε δεδομένα και από άλλα σημεία του δικτύου.

Πέρα από τα συνολικά αριθμητικά, υπάρχουν αναλυτικά για τι κάθε ένα NS ή Domain που δίνονται με hyperlink.

Η συλλογή και αποθήκευση της πληροφορίας ήταν το εύκολο κομμάτι.
Στο θέμα παρουσίασης της πληροφορία όμως τα βρήκα μπαστούνια.
Ήταν τόσο πρωτόγονη η απεικόνιση χωρίς την δυνατότητα ταξινόμησες ανά πεδίο και τόσο μεγάλος ο όγκος της πληροφορίας που απλά δεν ήταν πια χρηστικό.

Ευτυχώς είχα ένα μεγάλο χέρι βοήθειας από τον Geolos που μέσα σε μισή μέρα τα έβαλε όλα σε τάξη με τον καλύτερο τρόπο και με όλα τα απαιτούμενα εργαλεία, προσφέροντας μας αυτό το ωραίο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## senius

Μπράβο Νικόλα.!!
Αν μπορώ κι εγώ προσωπικά να κάνω κάτι απο μεριάς μου που μπορεί να βοηθήσει γενικότερα το σύνολο μας, είμαι στην διάθεση σου.!

----------


## geolos

Μπράβο Νick εξαιρετική δουλειά  :: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## nikolas_350

> Μπράβο Νικόλα.!!
> Αν μπορώ κι εγώ προσωπικά να κάνω κάτι απο μεριάς μου που μπορεί να βοηθήσει γενικότερα το σύνολο μας, είμαι στην διάθεση σου.!


Κάτι μου είχες ζητήσει και δεν σε έχω ξεχάσει.
Δεν μπορεί να είναι ακριβός έτσι όπως το ζήτησες “ποιος φράζει ποιον .... σήμερα” αλλά αρκετά παραπλήσιο σαν το “που δεν φτάνω σήμερα”
Βέβαια σε ένα routing table όπου υπάρχουν πράγματα που δεν ανακοινώνονται by the book υπάρχουν αρκετές αποκλίσεις.

Από το πίνακα δρομολόγησης παίρνουμε όλα τα prefix. Από αυτά κρατάμε μόνο του awmn και μόνο τα C κλάσης.
Ένα script προσπαθεί να βρει ποια από αυτά είναι προσβάσιμα.
Εάν δεν είναι θα μπορούσε να ισχύει κάτι από τα παρακάτω
Το C-class είναι από κόμβο που του έχουν αποδοθεί περισσότερα από ένα C-class, τα ανακοινώνει όλα αλλά χρησιμοποιεί μόνο κάποια από αυτά.
Στην λιστα με τα down αναφερονται μερικα από αυτά ως Unused_Prefix
Το C-class είναι από κόμβο (συνήθως σε απομακρυσμένη περιοχή) που προτιμά να έχει στις διεπαφές του ips από τους γειτονικούς του peers και δεν έχει εσωτερικό δίκτυο.
Το C-class είναι από κόμβο που είναι εκτός δικτύου και το prefix θα έπρεπε να έχει αποσυρθεί ή μια προσωρινή αστοχία από κάποιο Flapping
Συνήθως τα φαντάσματα όταν μεγαλώνουν αποκτούν μεγάλο bgp as path length.
Εάν εξαιρέσουμε αυτά, μας μένουν τα προβλήματα δικτύου, μη διάφανης δρομολόγησης, fw, nat κλπ.
Επίσης φαίνεται σε ποιον ανήκει το prefix και ποιος το ανακοινώνει στο δίκτυο.

Δεν είναι η τελική έκδοση 
http://nettools.awmn/ipscan/

----------


## nikolas_350

Ένα από τα routerboard του κόμβου (link με convict) δείχνει να είναι off
Στο ίδιο rb τρέχουν τα script για το dns tool, οπότε είναι και αυτά εκτός λειτουργίας.

Αν μπορεί να λυθεί remote το πρόβλημα έχει καλώς διαφορετικά θα δείξει πότε θα έχουμε ανάσταση ...

edit το rb με ipduh είναι αυτό με το πρόβλημα.

----------


## nikolas_350

Για δεύτερη φορά βρέθηκε κρεμασμένο το rb που έχει σύνδεση με ipduh.
Μετά από μια πεσμένη ασφάλεια από βραχυκύκλωμα τοστιέρας δεν πήρε μπροστά. Με βγάλε βάλε το τροφοδοτικό μπήκε σε λειτουργία.
Στα to do αλλαγή του Ethernet cable.

Άλλο ένα μικρό tool που βρίσκει ασυμμετρίες αλλά για πολύ κοντινούς προορισμούς από τον κόμβο μου.
Bασισμένο στην παράμετρο -R της εντολής ping
http://nettools.awmn/pingpath.php



```
Trace Output:
PING 10.2.2.1 (10.2.2.1) 56(124) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 10.2.2.1: icmp_req=1 ttl=61 time=14.2 ms
RR:    10.25.176.88         my server ip
   10.25.176.249         main router nikolasc στο ethernet των bb
   10.25.176.173          wan router nikolasc με JB172-2
   10.2.51.65         router JB172-2
   10.2.2.1            router Α-45-3
   10.2.2.1            Επιστροφή router Α-45-3 
   10.25.176.174         Επιστροφή wan του router JB172-2 με nikolasc
   10.25.176.250         Επιστροφή router nikolasc με JB172-2 στο ethernet των bb
   10.25.176.80         Επιστροφή lan main router               


--- 10.2.2.1 ping statistics ---
1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 14.246/14.246/14.246/0.000 ms
done …
```

Μας δείχνει για τα πρώτα 9 σημεία την όδευση (path) από ποιον router & interface περνάμε ακόμα και την επιστροφή τους.

----------


## geolos

A++
Μέχρι και την IP εχεις συμπληρωμένη  :: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## nikolas_350

Ναι βρε, τελευταία έχουν πέσει κάτι βαρεμάρες, να μην σας κουράζω κιόλας.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## geolos

Λολ ειναι αυτο που λεν "μέχρι και την π@ρδι σου αλλος θελεις να στη κλ@σει" Αχαχαχαχαχαχα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## senius

> Για δεύτερη φορά βρέθηκε κρεμασμένο το rb που έχει σύνδεση με ipduh.
> Μετά από μια πεσμένη ασφάλεια από βραχυκύκλωμα τοστιέρας δεν πήρε μπροστά. Με βγάλε βάλε το τροφοδοτικό μπήκε σε λειτουργία.


Καλησπέρα
Εδώ είμαστε φίλε Νικολα.
http://www.cosmodata.gr/product/223355/

Βαλτο επάνω στους εξοπλισμούς σου μαζί με 2 συσσωρευτές 12v-7.2ah, και ασε την τοστιέρα να βραχυκυκλώνει όσο θέλει...

----------


## nikolas_350

Γνωστή και καλή ταχτική για αδιάλειπτη παροχή αλλά σε μένα είναι καλύτερα να μην δουλεύει τίποτα χωρίς ρεύμα παρά να δουλευθούν μόνο τα RB χωρίς το switch(220V) που κάνει την εσωτερική επικοινωνία.

Άσε που δεν περισσεύει σάλιο για εξοπλισμό, έχω αν αλλάξω και τοστιέρα.  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Βad news, το raspberry βγήκε off.
Όλα τα service είναι εκτός.

----------


## geolos

άντε τυχερούλη .... πας για upgrade !!!  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

[Καραντίνα mode on]

Ετήσια εαρινή εκκαθάριση στο δώμα που έχω ξεχάσει πότε έγινε τελευταία φορά.
Με την ευκαιρία σηκώθηκε το link με Convict.
Μαζεύτηκαν 2 router, ένα χαλασμένο και ένα χωρίς απέναντι ταίρι.
Μέτρα ολόκληρα από lrm 400 από την εποχή των ταρατσοπισί
Κάτι χούφτες 12v τροφοδοτικά που δεν πήγαιναν πουθενά ή ήταν χαλασμένα.
Utp που είχαν αντικατασταθεί ή ήταν εφεδρικά και ήταν παρατημένα να τα βαράει ο ήλιος.
Μένει να κατέβουν 3 πιάτα, μια grid 5g και μια omni για να καθαρίσει το τοπίο. 


[/]

----------

